# Sticky  How many Handguns Do You Own - Poll #2 - More Options



## Shipwreck

OK, because of the limited choices on the last poll, I decided to start another with more options


----------



## Wandering Man

You need to set it up so that we can change our answer as we accumulate more. 

Better than potato chips. You can't stop with just one ...

or two ...

or three ...

...

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Wandering Man said:


> You need to set it up so that we can change our answer as we accumulate more.
> 
> Better than potato chips. You can't stop with just one ...
> 
> or two ...
> 
> or three ...
> 
> ...
> 
> WM


Not possible, unfortunately. There are some poll options but that isn't 1 of them... Sorry...


----------



## Gixerman1000

Dam!!!!!! I clicked on "more than 70" but was thinking "How manny guns do you own" and missed the Handgun only part, I'm at 59 with 4 on the way.


----------



## Shipwreck

Gixerman1000 said:


> Dam!!!!!! I clicked on "more than 70" but was thinking "How manny guns do you own" and missed the Handgun only part, I'm at 59 with 4 on the way.


I guess... give it time  - With the way U are going


----------



## coolguy

*You're fully equiped to live in a rogue neighborhood*

My GOD, 70+ guns? You can wage your very own guerilla warefare mate.


----------



## tony pasley

The joys of collecting, I will always be 1 short of what I want for my collection.


----------



## SuckLead

coolguy said:


> My GOD, 70+ guns? You can wage your very own guerilla warefare mate.


I had a customer bring me his inventory spread sheet and he had almost 200 guns on that thing.


----------



## Shipwreck

MY wife was just talking to a friend, and the friend seemed amazed at the number of guns I have. I later showed my wife this poll. She says people are making that up - no one has that many guns 

I told her that many people have posted their collectiosn and they are super impressive...

She wasn't impressed :smt086 :smt086 :smt086


----------



## scooter

She sees the dark side in you..............always in motion, the future is.:smt023


----------



## falshman70

I always enjoy seeing pictures of Gixerman's collection. It's awesome.

I think how many guns you own is partly a function of where you are in life. I'm older and have more disposable income than when my kids were young. Hence I'm acquiring long- and hand- guns as fast as I can. I knew I should have gottena bigger safe.:smt089


----------



## spacedoggy

falshman70 said:


> I always enjoy seeing pictures of Gixerman's collection. It's awesome.
> 
> I think how many guns you own is partly a function of where you are in life. I'm older and have more disposable income than when my kids were young. Hence I'm acquiring long- and hand- guns as fast as I can. I knew I should have gottena bigger safe.:smt089


+1 on that. Being older I have learned the hard way and will never sell my guns for needed cash. Everytime I got a collection together I would end up selling it due to lack of cash. When I think back I realize that I could of kept them and not take the lost. I hate to think what my past collection would be worth now, not only the price tag but the guns that I enjoyed so much. Don't sell, you will regret it in the future.


----------



## -gunut-

I only have 4 :smt022

But after my HK's I don't have an urge to get another gun. It is the strangest thing! I have always though what next after I got a gun.


----------



## Dstiebs

Well at the moment i only have 2. A 380 and a 45. I want about 5 or 6 more and will get them when I find more money on the tree in the backyard.


----------



## big dutchman

buying handguns i a serious addiction, i don't think i will ever sit back and say "that's enough handguns for me". i'm not complaining though!


----------



## Spartan

big dutchman said:


> buying handguns i a serious addiction, i don't think i will ever sit back and say "that's enough handguns for me". i'm not complaining though!


I agree.

I have four right now and am always looking for an excuse to get another. I bought my first pistol a little less than a year ago and have been all but addicted since.


----------



## Shipwreck

Unless U can stop at only 1 - its like crack 

EVerytime I think I am satisified w/ the guns I have and won't be needing another... That idea lasts MAYBE 1 month... Then its on to craving something else


----------



## spacedoggy

Shipwreck said:


> Unless U can stop at only 1 - its like crack
> 
> EVerytime I think I am satisified w/ the guns I have and won't be needing another... That idea lasts MAYBE 1 month... Then its on to craving something else


When I'm satisfied, I come to this site and then want more.


----------



## coolguy

I'm in PRC with the lousy 1gun/mnth unless I have collector license, otherwise it will take me 200 months or 
16years and 8 months with steady stream of leftover income of ~$1000/month. :smt022

I think it's to establish my residency in Texas. Where guns are cheaper and you can buy'em by the truckload. :smt023



SuckLead said:


> I had a customer bring me his inventory spread sheet and he had almost 200 guns on that thing.


----------



## bantonio

I thought I was bad spending so much money on my bike, but buying guns, especially handguns is even more fun. I just like having them and shooting them and owning them. That's all.
BA


----------



## SuperMex

Does that include my wifes guns ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## pap1105

i own 4 hand guns 2 s&w snubbies 1 p32 1 bersa t380. i wish that between my 1st wife and new wife i should have bought more guns instead of bourbon and loose bar flies. i did enjoy .


----------



## Shipwreck

pap1105 said:


> i own 4 hand guns 2 s&w snubbies 1 p32 1 bersa t380. i wish that between my 1st wife and new wife i should have bought more guns instead of bourbon and loose bar flies. i did enjoy .


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guzz

SuperMex said:


> Does that include my wifes guns ??? :mrgreen:


In my house I refer to her gun as OUR gun :smt033 Which is only fair because I clean it!

Handguns? 6, but I have my eye on the new Ruger .44 Magnum Alaskan, so it might just be 7 soon!


----------



## Mr. P

Guzz said:


> In my house I refer to her gun as OUR gun :smt033 Which is only fair because I clean it!
> 
> Handguns? 6, but I have my eye on the new Ruger .44 Magnum Alaskan, so it might just be 7 soon!


Yeah, yeah..the next thing you'll say is you have an 8" bore brush! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Reaper

Well, for my own collection, I can only step in low, with 18 Handguns. (Can't count the 4 SMGs, 13Rifles, 2 Grenade Launchers, 1 Heavy Machinegun, 84 Swords and an uncounted number of knifes)

If I only couls count in all the confiscated guns in the basement at work. Last time I checked the Inventory, there were 586 Handguns, 161 Submachineguns, 379 Rifles, 98 Improvised Weapons an 231 Edged Weapons.


----------



## The Lone Haranguer

I have fifteen. I don't like all of them and may sell or trade some soon, but only to get more. I also have three rifles, two of which are .22 rimfires. I'm far more enamored with handguns than long guns; handguns are more active and challenging to shoot well.


----------



## denfoote

I own enough such that my wife says I own to many!!!


----------



## Gliebe

I only have 2 handguns. I'm new to shooting and to this board, so hello everyone. I'm hooked though. I just bought my 9mm and I already have my eye on another one. I get mad when somthing happens and I cant make it to the range twicew a week..haha...I think I'm doomed to spend a lot of money on guns and ammo in my lifetime..ha


----------



## Wandering Man

Gliebe said:


> I only have 2 handguns. I'm new to shooting and to this board, so hello everyone. I'm hooked though. I just bought my 9mm and I already have my eye on another one. I get mad when somthing happens and I cant make it to the range twicew a week..haha...I think I'm doomed to spend a lot of money on guns and ammo in my lifetime..ha


Welcome to the forum ... and to the addiction.

WM


----------



## nrd515525

As of today:

Beretta Jetfire 950 .25 auto (Had it for about 27 years)
Dan Wesson 715 .357 6"
Dan Wesson 15-2 .357 4"
Astra A-75 .40
Bernardelli P-018 9mm
EAA Witness Full Size .45 in wonder finish.

Who knows what the future will bring?


----------



## LoneWolf

As of this moment; :smt023 

Berretta M9
Para commander


----------



## indigo

For all the collectors, have you got a Bren Ten?


----------



## Gator

Had a XD9 (Rust bucket had to stay on top of it all the time.) and a Glock22C (Too big for all around carry) sold them both and got me a FN-P9 Much Much better now. Only need one good 9mm. Looking forword to the FN-P45!!


----------



## str8shooter

1, but everybody starts somewhere (willing to accept any and all donations).


----------



## mw1311

6 at the moment.


----------



## drifter44

If I could only keep all the handguns I have bought I would have in excess of 70. But alas I keep wanting others and the prices go up so I sell or trade to get the latest.I subscribe to the American way ;buy high and sell low; now I only have 6.What happened?:smt022 :smt022 :smt076


----------



## Carlito_Brigante

*that's easy..*

More than I need...Less than I want....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gixerman1000

Shipwreck said:


> Gixerman1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dam!!!!!! I clicked on "more than 70" but was thinking "How manny guns do you own" and missed the Handgun only part, I'm at 59 with 4 on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess... give it time  - With the way U are going
Click to expand...

Yep, now at 63 and 3 on the way lol.


----------



## jblaze725

Not doing too bad there gixerman. 63 guns and a gsxr 1000. I wish I still had 1 of my bikes. My last was a 2000 Hayabusa. Then wife, kid, bye bye bike.


----------



## Gixerman1000

jblaze725 said:


> Not doing too bad there gixerman. 63 guns and a gsxr 1000. I wish I still had 1 of my bikes. My last was a 2000 Hayabusa. Then wife, kid, bye bye bike.


Thanks, the 63 is just handguns, the count goes to 101 if you include long guns.

I was very lucky to have found a wife that puts up with all of my toys and other BS, without her help I would not have half of what I have today.


----------



## Mike Barham

Since I don't collect or even "accumulate" guns, I only have handguns I use:

- 2 Glock 9mms (main defense pistols)
- 1 KelTec P3AT (pocket/BUG)
- 1 Browning Buckmark .22 (teaching new shooters)
- 1 Colt Commander (sentimental value, gift from my father when I was young)

I don't include my wife's pistols, though one of "my" Glocks normally resides in her holster handbag.

I used to have a bunch more handguns, but I sold them over the last year or two. I have no use for most safe queens or revolvers at this point in my life.


----------



## VegasEgo

I only own 5...
Glock 20
HK USPf 9
HK USPct 45
Kimber Tactical Pro II 45
Springfield XDV10 9

with plenty more on the way


----------



## DRAEGER

My collection grows an average of 2-3 pistols per year and 1-2 long guns. Perfer calibers in 17hmr, 22cal, 9mm, 38spl, 357mag, 45cal, 45long colt/410, 223. 7.62x39, 308, 30'06, 20gauge, 12gauge, 10gauge.


----------



## Old Padawan

I have several. I dont try to collect them, an its usually one or two that get the most use. I just hate to get rid of them.


----------



## Mike Barham

Old Padawan said:


> I have several. I dont try to collect them, an its usually one or two that get the most use. I just hate to get rid of them.


You will, of course, get rid of at least one when you sell me your Glock 23.


----------



## TOF

Polosi doesn't need to legislate registration, all she has to do is read these posts then sic the ATFE on us. :smt1099


----------



## Queeqeg

only 5


----------



## Mark Metz

I will have 2 today after I pick up my new Witness 9mm full size. That is if I include my Davis 380...


----------



## PKO220

Currently only 8 handguns! :smt023


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER

I'll claim 7. But I hope to grow that number. I only fire 4 on a regular basis. I have a 1862 Colt army revolver and a couple old Walthers I don't fire often.


----------



## spacedoggy

I'm up to forty now and I don't care to buy anymore, in fact I feel I have too many and I'm not enjoying all the ones I have. I never thought I would ever say something like this.
I plan on selling the one's I don't shoot that much and maybe buy something else. I plan on taking a few to gun shows and do some trading. Going to my first big one at the Will Rogers in FW next weekend with the wife.
I even have too many long guns and plan on lowering that area also.
I had more fun when I had around twenty. I think I'll keep selling and trading and keep the one's I have fun with. Many I won't get rid of, just to much love there. This way I get to experience owning different ones.

Yes I see the doctor this week.


----------



## hberttmank

> in fact I feel I have too many


??? I don't understand, may be you should see a doctor. :mrgreen:


----------



## BAC

None as of yet, and only a few planned. First two will be CCWs, and I'm thinking of picking up an inexpensive used Ruger Mark II for some .22 blinking and teaching new shooters.

If I can find a gunsmith able/willing to help me out, the Kahr K9 will be first, else, the Glock G26 or G36. Love the feel of the .45 in Glocks, but money talks and 9mm is cheaper and still does the job just as well if I do my part.

My addiction is for the long-guns... 'specially ol' Mausers...


-B


----------



## grey-wolf

I only have one right now but have left a question in one of the others asking about a gun. As soon as I decide which to get it will be 1 1/2 guns till it comes out of layaway then I can say 2. I see more in my future though:mrgreen:.


----------



## mvslay

*I try to limit # of calibers, instead of actual number os firearms.*

I own 7 which will turn into 8 by the end of this week. I regret the one I sold, even though it was not one of my favorites. I own 2 cheap .22's that I absolutely hate. I will not get rid of them though. I attempt to stay within a few choice calibers. I do this mainly because I consider owning a weapon without a reasonable compliment of ammunition a waste, more so than owning weapons I rarely shoot. However, I will be adding two new calibers at some time, .44 magnum and .45 "long" colt. That said my current purchasing is leaning towards a couple of AR15's and the AR10 I just ordered.


----------



## Bastet

Just two for now...


----------



## JimmySays

24 Pistols and 19 long guns. Of course I have my eye on a new Colt 1911. 

Scratch that eye on thing. That new Colt is taking a nap in my gun safe as we speak. Picked up a Winchester Defender all wood same day. They won't be around much longer under $300.


----------



## Theprofessor

2 Winchester safes full


----------



## dourdave

I have a few and each one is a unique piece of art and engineering. They each have personality and offer different challenges. But, sadly to say, my latest - the HK P7 - just may be the last to come home with me. It is, well, --------- 

AMAZING !!


----------



## glennc

Since I don't collect or even "accumulate" guns, I only have handguns I use except my AR15...looking for a home defence shotgun...maybe one of these...
Saiga 12K semi-auto 12ga w/8rd. mag.


----------



## avatar

I own only one at the moment. A Sig Mosquito (.22 caliber) that I picked up yesterday. Right after I picked it up, I took it home, cleaned it, put it away and then my friend was yelling at me for already looking at other handguns when I hadn't yet fired my first one. I'd like to get a 9mm or a .40, a 1911, and my grandfather's revolver.

Oh and just in case you were wondering, I will be taking it out tonight and I plan on putting a couple hundred rounds through it before the night's through. I do admire the craftsmanship and engineering that goes into a firearm, but shooting it is just as much fun.


----------



## JimmySays

This thread needs to be closed. The longer it stays open the more money I spend. :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## jeffie

Gator said:


> Had a XD9 (Rust bucket had to stay on top of it all the time.) and a Glock22C (Too big for all around carry) sold them both and got me a FN-P9 Much Much better now. Only need one good 9mm. Looking forword to the FN-P45!!


Hey Gator, I am Proud on your AVATAR!!(ik ben fier op deze vlag, want het is deze van mijn Vlaamse volk)

Jeff


----------



## jeffie

2 Sig Sauer 1 226 X-Five and a 226 X-press 9mm

1 Colt Goldcup Trophy 45 ACP

1 Colt King Cobra 6"

1 FN Browning Medalist International from 1973

and I am looking now for a 44 Mag, perhaps a S&W ( i had some in the past: a 3" a 8 3/4 " and a 6 " all in model 629.)

Jeff


----------



## avatar

So... A couple posts up I said that I was looking at getting a 9mm... well, I kinda purchased a 9mm ('used' CZ P-01 with all the trimmings for $400) and am three days into my ten day wait period. And working on convincing my grandfather to go pick up his revolver out of his bank safe deposit box so he can give it to me :smt077 (but seriously, I don't know why he's got a handgun that he bought for self-defense in a bank safe deposit box).


----------



## Guest

My wife stopped believing me: "This should be the last gun I need" after about the sixth time I said that.


----------



## TxPhantom

Since this poll was started (1/9/7) I have bought four more pistols so I am now in the 15+ range.

*SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!!*:draw:


----------



## tony pasley

Can I add 1 more to my number.


----------



## zippo9

Gleibe: You say you are doomed to spending money on guns and ammo for the rest of your life

Well, you could waste it on women and liquor.....:smt033


----------



## LaSalle

Currently just one handgun in my home. But there will be more to come. And I want to get another shotgun, or a carbine.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have two S&W, one Springfield, A Sig, A Para. I just sold two Rugers..A Blackhawk 357 and a Redhawk 44..i hated to do it but am going to use the money to get some 1911 parts to build a couple/few. LOL You only have enough of them when you run out of money..Well..Untill you get more money.

A have a few long guns but that's another thread..heh:smt1099


----------



## ki4dmh

I have trimmed the stable down to one for the time.
Scott


----------



## Guest

Just three for now. Kahr CW9, Skyy CPX-1 and my omnipresent 3PAT. But Christmas is coming, and I might have to buy myself a little present. :smt082


----------



## bac1023

63...and counting.


----------



## Spyvie

4

OK, 3... and a Skyy CPX-1...

Looking for a good deal on a single action rimfire revolver.


----------



## cupsz71

Only have 2 at the moment.

*MUST........RESIST.........THE..........NEEEED......TO......BUY.....MORE.....* :smt119

Crap.

Oh well, so much for _that_ idea.:smt023


----------



## TxPhantom

cupsz71 said:


> Only have 2 at the moment.
> 
> *MUST........RESIST.........THE..........NEEEED......TO......BUY.....MORE.....* :smt119
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Oh well, so much for _that_ idea.:smt023


To resist is useless! Go ahead, buy another one now. Then you can always buy another one later! :smt066
The voice of experience speaking!!!!


----------



## Don357

*How Many??*

"I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you!"

Between my wife and I we have 6 handguns, 
1. Ruger Blackhawk 6 1/2" .357 mag (mine)
2. Ruger Security-Six 4" .357 mag (hers)
3. EAA Witness Polymer Compact .45 ACP (my CCW)
4. Tressitu Zastava TZ99 9 mm (mine)
5. Kel-Tec P-11 9mm (her CCW)
6. Cobra Derringer .38 spl (my extra CCW)

3 rifles,
1. CAI CETME .308/7.62 NATO
2. Stevens Model 200 Bolt Action .308
3. Tula TO3-78-04 .22 LR

1 shotgun,
1. Mossberg Model 500-A Pump 12guage.

I'm sure that there will be more later on, but that's all for now.


----------



## Capt. Mike

If I could just stay out of the gun shop I'd probobaly be satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Capt. Mike

TxPhantom said:


> To resist is useless! Go ahead, buy another one now. Then you can always buy another one later! :smt066
> The voice of experience speaking!!!!


It's like I tell my wife, why buy tomorow what I can I buy today!:smt082


----------



## TxPhantom

*Need gun control in Texas!*

I wish they would pass that law in Texas where I could buy one gun a month. As it is now, I can only buy two or three a year!


----------



## Spartan

TxPhantom said:


> I wish they would pass that law in Texas where I could buy one gun a month. As it is now, I can only buy two or three a year!


You can only buy one a month in Texas? I am surprised... I would think you could get them in six-packs there. :mrgreen:


----------



## TxPhantom

*Gun Control Law I approve Of.....*



Spartan said:


> You can only buy one a month in Texas? I am surprised... I would think you could get them in six-packs there. :mrgreen:


Actually you can buy all the guns you want in Texas I was poking fun at the gun grabber/control laws that limit you to only one gun a month as if that would make the streets safer. I wish I could afford to buy one gun a month, but if I tried that, my better half would make me sleep under a bridge! She seems to think I have enough guns! Can you believe that?


----------



## .357mag1

just 1 but only because I'm new to this. I plan on picking up my carry gun here very shortly


----------



## LOCKnLOAD

I only have Two, An XD-40 and a V-16 Stainless. A detective has my XD until a court date at the end of this month. If I get a felony I think I am going to go insane knowing it is illeagal for me to own a gun!! AHHHH!!


----------



## gmaske

S&W 38 Special J frame 4" 1940's My Grandma use to carry it in her Bra!
S&W 357 586 6" Wife bought it for me for Christmas 20 plus years ago
Ruger P345PR Bought myself a Christmas present this year.

Just fired the Ruger for the first time today. Wow what a great shooting Pistol. The down side is I hate chasing brass in the snow and the suckers sink like a stone too. Up side was I came home with more brass than I left with.


----------



## kenn

*2 + 1 rifle and 1 shotgun*

2 S&W's
1. 38 airweight
2. 40 cal Sigma SW40VE (yes, the trigger pull is a pain. no I am not selling it.)



TxPhantom said:


> I wish I could afford to buy one gun a month, but if I tried that, my better half would make me sleep under a bridge! She seems to think I have enough guns! Can you believe that?


How insensitive of her. You guys could maybe do counseling? :smt083


----------



## polyguy

1
I have only one at the moment. My beloved in the avatar photo.
All I can shoot at a time anyways.


----------



## Joeshwa24

You know what is really funny to me is guys who have 70+ guns and never have any ammo...LOL I know a guy who has like 40 something hand guns but never has more than 100 rounds of any kind at his immediate disposal... there just bricks without ammo people.

I have 4

XD-40 4inch
Springfield Ultra Compact
Walther P22
Bersa thunder .380 (Wifes)


----------



## jmg

Only one gun at the moment. It´s a beretta 81 fs 7,65mm.
It never gave me a single problem.
Hopefully my second gun will be purchase this summer.
Here in Portugal guns are expensives and laws don´t help guns lovers.


----------



## sbc_pd10

Well I have to say that I hadn't really thought about it until this thread, but I just realized how many I have obtained since November. As of October, the only handgun I had was my duty issued S&W 910(I really h8 this thing). I had owned several others in the past including a SW99, H&K USP45compact, and a Glock 32C. In November, I bought a Taurus Ultralite .38Special for my wife to start learning to shoot and for her to have at home for self defense. About 2 weeks later, my father suprised me by giving me his S&W 686 Plus that I have been wanting for several years. He also gave me a Belgium made Browning semi-auto 12ga a couple weeks later. In January, while waiting for my local dealer to order my first Sig for me, I spotted a Sig Mosquito Sport in his case and felt bad for the little fella so I brought him home. And finally, yesterday, I picked up my Sig P226 SCT. So I guess in the last 3 months I have gone from 1 handgun in the house to 5.

Shhhhh- The wifey doesn't know about the Mosquito yet.


----------



## HogMan

*Right now 4 and 1 is on the way.*


----------



## AGarcia

Hi, I'm new on this great forum. I'm from Portugal. 
I'm a gun fan and lover.
I have 2 guns at this moment : Taurus 617 .357 Magnum and a CZ 83(7,65mm). I like them very much, but I'm searching to a 9mm. or a .45.
Let's see....
Do you prefer shot a 9mm or a .45?(of course it depends of the gun, but que question is made:smt023

Garcia


----------



## niadhf

3 blackpowder revolvers
2 single action revolvers
4 da revolvers
3 autoloaders

long guns
5 shotguns
3 22lr
1 22mag
2 45-70 single shot
1 223 single shot
2 lever action centerfire
1 bolt action centerfire
1 black powder rifle (percussion cap)

my wife says WAY to many. I just don't see it myself. I say not nearly enough. And yes i do shoot them all. The BP revolvers REALLY well, but the tactical reloads are killers. 
:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Up to 16 hand guns now. I've got a few long guns too but that's another forum,..hahahahaa!:smt082:smt1099


----------



## Sig Al

Only one so far. Couldn't be happier though.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Four... see my signature. I'm now looking for a CCW pistol or revolver in .40S&W or 9mm and then my 
collection should be complete.

LOL... does my Mossberg 12 GA with pistol grips count????


----------



## kenn

*hey DJ*



DevilsJohnson said:


> Up to 16 hand guns now. I've got a few long guns too but that's another forum,..hahahahaa!:smt082:smt1099


I saw a Taurus PT1911 in your sig. How do you like it?


----------



## cupsz71

4 now :smt083

Picked up the XD9sc on Tues.

_I am not addicted.....I am not addicted.....I am not addicted...._


----------



## BeefyBeefo

3 Now :smt023

I just ordered the XD9SC on wednesday.



cupsz71 said:


> _I am not addicted.....I am not addicted.....I am not addicted...._


+1 :anim_lol:

3 Guns is less than 3 weeks....I think I'm done for a while....I think.....maybe....:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## TcRoc

Around 20 now,,
Have been threw more than 50.
I like buying ,selling ,trading


----------



## hideit

i am now up to 7
got the ruger lcp today


----------



## NAS T MAG

I just read an article that 75% of all guns owned in the US are owned by 10% of the population. Don't know if it's true, but most gun owners I know own several.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Thirteen and still clinging!*

I own thirteen auto pistols and revolvers and, yes Obama, i cling to every one of them.
I'm glad I counted them. Thirteen is a unlucky number. Guess I'll have to go out and buy another one to cling to.:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

No matter how many we own, we use only *one*, each.
The rest are for backup, bugout, or sentimentality.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

TxPhantom said:


> MS13, Doing jobs Americans won't do!


May I ask what you mean by that in your signature? Just curious 

-Jeff-


----------



## sesquipedalian101

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No matter how many we own, we use only *one*, each.
> The rest are for backup, bugout, or sentimentality.


Uh, make that two (2) -- one for each hand. Legally, I only get to carry one (1) concealed; but, open carry is another matter...

As for how many I own? -- I've got a long ways to catch up with some of you folks. Of course, I have a harder time affording firearms than most guys I know. You see, back when first married, I took my Father-in-law to a local gun show...

Which would have been good, except 1) I bought a nice little Ruger Single Six with money we could ill afford to spend at that time; 2) I was only supposed to be gone an hour -- it took considerably longer; 3) It happened to be the afternoon of Easter Sunday -- hey, it was also the last day of the gun show; 4) my new bride was at home preparing dinner and "entertaining" the rest of the family w/o my help; and, 5) when I came slinking back home, having belatedly realized I was woefully late & had left her working her tail off while her Dad & I went and had fun, she took one look at the pistol and said, "Wow! You bought me a gun!"

...At that point in time, I did the smartest thing I could think of and said, "I sure did! Sorry it took longer than expected to find one that seemed right for you, Honey."

Ever since, the Family Rule has been: I can purchase whatever firearm I want -- so long as I buy an equivalent make and model for HER first." Thus, that $600 handgun you've been wanting? Well I can buy it anytime I can afford it -- w/o complaints on the domestic front -- it will just cost me $1200 out of pocket. Sometimes, she gets her gun right away, then I have to save a long time to get mine...

...So, my collection of handguns is rather meager -- about 8 to 10 depending on which family member you ask (several of my kids seem to think they needn't wait for my demise to "inherit"); my Bride on the other hand? Well now, HER collection is... impressive...

-101-


----------



## Justice_Guy

I only have one currently untill the nice people on this site put up some guns I want for sale :mrgreen:


----------



## mtlmgc

I know my collection is limited compared to most(4 rifles, 1 shotgun, 4 handguns) but, at 37 yrs old I can honestly say I have never thought to myself-I don't want anymore guns. What a joke....guns are an addiction worse than cigarettes, I was able to quit smoking, cant' seem to quit buying guns, even if it is only when money allows and sometimes not. I guess that means I have a money problem.:smt022


----------



## TxPhantom

mtlmgc said:


> I know my collection is limited compared to most(4 rifles, 1 shotgun, 4 handguns) but, at 37 yrs old I can honestly say I have never thought to myself-I don't want anymore guns. What a joke....guns are an addiction worse than cigarettes, I was able to quit smoking, cant' seem to quit buying guns, even if it is only when money allows and sometimes not. I guess that means I have a money problem.:smt022


There should be a organization called "GA" like "AA" for people like us!:anim_lol:


----------



## sesquipedalian101

TxPhantom said:


> Liberal Motto; "We've got what it takes to take what you've got"


Government Motto: We're not happy until you're not happy...

In reading over this thread, I suddenly remembered the first time I got asked this question. I was crossing the Canadian Border and the conversation went like this...

Canadian Border Agent: Where do you live?

Me: <City Name Deleted>

Canadian Border Agent: Where are you headed today?

Me: Grand Forks.

Canadian Border Agent: Is everyone in the car a U.S. Citizen?

Me: Yes Sir!

Canadian Border Agent: Do you have any guns at home?

Me: Yes.

Canadian Border Agent: How many guns do you have at home?

Me: <Silence>

Canadian Border Agent: Did you understand the question?

Me: I think so, but you'll have to excuse me a minute, I'm still counting...

Canadian Border Agent: I see, you have a lot?

Me: Well, I'm not sure, I never really bothered to count before. I'm up to 37, but I still have pistols and shotguns to go and I think I'm forgetting something.

Canadian Border Agent: Okay, that's close enough; you didn't bring any with you did you?

Me: No sir!

Canadian Border Agent: That's good; have a nice trip.

===============

I've been asked the same thing on subsequent trips; I still don't understand that line of questioning...

-101-


----------



## IntegraGSR

I've only got my G17 at the moment, but I'm really itching for another... Maybe a .45, maybe a 10mm, maybe a nice revolver caliber... I dunno. Maybe I need to get more skilled with the 9mm before I get another. Or maybe not! Ammo and range time are cheaper than a new gun, but I'd also like to broaden my horizons with handguns. I told myself I wouldn't look for another gun till I had at least 1k rounds through the 17, but I"m at about 650 in it now, and I itch!


----------



## TxPhantom

*It's too late for you!!!*



IntegraGSR said:


> I've only got my G17 at the moment, but I'm really itching for another... Maybe a .45, maybe a 10mm, maybe a nice revolver caliber... I dunno. Maybe I need to get more skilled with the 9mm before I get another. Or maybe not! Ammo and range time are cheaper than a new gun, but I'd also like to broaden my horizons with handguns. I told myself I wouldn't look for another gun till I had at least 1k rounds through the 17, but I"m at about 650 in it now, and I itch!


It's too late!! By your post, the signs are already obvious. Once you buy one gun you will need another. There is no AA for gunaholics. You will continue to buy guns until they quit making them or you die. There will always be a new and improved gun or a old reliable that you just have to have. I'm sorry to tell you, but there is no cure for your new addiction. The best thing you can do is to start saving your money now, and sell off anything you can't live wothout, you will need the money. 
On the brighter side, your heirs will inherit a fine gun collection someday.:smt033


----------



## IntegraGSR

LOL, I think you're right! But I did put another 200 rounds through it today, so I'm much closer to that 1000 round mark!


----------



## Mike Barham

Can I adjust quantities? I recently sold another one. That leaves me with four, if I count the Glock 26 recently released back to my custody by SWMBO and the safe queen 1911 that never gets shot. I am not counting SWMBO's CZ75 or KelTec.

I have somehow cured the addiction without Handgunners Anonymous.


----------



## CAMAROMAN

I currently have 9 handguns


----------



## unpecador

Well I get to pick up my new HK USP9c tomorrow so that makes two for me. Next on my list is a S&W .38 special exclusively for the wife or as Mike put it SWMBO and then while looking into my crystal ball I have seen in my distant future a 1911, it was very blury but I think the name on it was Dan Wesson, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Lets see 5 so far 

High Standard 107 9 shot 22
Ruger MKII 22
Mak 9X18mm Bulgie Circle 10
High Point 45 acp
S&W Sigma 40VE


----------



## DogRanger

6-8 I think........


----------



## Wandering Man

Let's see, when I first replied, I was in the 3 - 5 category, with just three handguns in the house.

Now I have:
Ruger Blackhawk - .357
Ruger Vaquero - .357
Kimber Compact CDP II - .45ACP
Ruger P89 - 9mm
Kel Tec P3AT - .380ACP

Yep, still in that category.

Of course, now 3Reds has added another Vaquero, a Glock 19, a Bersa thunder, and a Kel Tec P3AT, raising the total to 9 in the house.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> No matter how many we own, we use only *one*, each.
> The rest are for backup, bugout, or sentimentality.


At the SASS shoots, we carry and use *two *at a time. But those are special circumstances.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man

Wandering Man said:


> Let's see, when I first replied, I was in the 3 - 5 category, with just three handguns in the house.
> 
> Now I have:
> Ruger Blackhawk - .357
> Ruger Vaquero - .357
> Kimber Compact CDP II - .45ACP
> Ruger P89 - 9mm
> Kel Tec P3AT - .380ACP
> 
> Yep, still in that category.
> 
> Of course, now 3Reds has added another Vaquero, a Glock 19, a Bersa thunder, and a Kel Tec P3AT, raising the total to 9 in the house.
> 
> At the SASS shoots, we carry and use *two *at a time. But those are special circumstances.
> 
> WM


How could I forget my Smithys?

I've also got:
Smith & Wesson Model 17 - .22
and

Smith & Wesson Model 60 - .38/.357

WM


----------



## IntegraGSR

Can I change my count? It'll be 2 next week :smt033


----------



## Mike Barham

Revising my count down by another one, with the PF9 sold. I also have a buyer lined up for the wife's CZ75B, so the stable will soon be almost empty. I'll only have two Glocks, two KelTecs, and one old Colt Commander. I don't know if I can cut any deeper than that...


----------



## Ptarmigan

I currently own three handguns, one Glock and two Smith & Wessons.

I do not plan to buy any more any time soon.


----------



## lovemyshelby

*How many handguns do I own?*

I started with 3 Taurus PT111's 2- 9mm and a 380 and 2 cute little 25's that fit so well in my purse. Then I saw a Kimber, bought 2-45's. Now I have a Sig addiction; have 2 on the way. I buy all my handguns in 2's. I have a daughter that loves guns as much as I do. And if I don't buy 2, I'll be missing mine. I also have a S&W 357 the ex bought me, so my total is 8 with 2 more on the way.


----------



## Mike Barham

Another one bites the dust! The CZ75B is sold! I am down to a pair of Glocks (both 9mms), a pair of KelTecs (a .32 and a .380) one of which is actually the wife's, and one old Colt Commander (.45) with huge sentimental value.

I do not know if I can cut any deeper, but we shall see.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Mike Barham said:


> Revising my count down by another one, with the PF9 sold. I also have a buyer lined up for the wife's CZ75B, so the stable will soon be almost empty. I'll only have two Glocks, two KelTecs, and one old Colt Commander. I don't know if I can cut any deeper than that...


I am going the other way. I keep getting more. I'm up to 16 pistols as of today. I have some long guns too but that's another thread I guess. Most are range toys or investment pieces. I look at a well made gun as an art form. If I wen to to selling some I'd probably just get different ones :smt082
So I just leave them be and try not to spend too much time around gun shops :smt083 I go to a range though and see something that really looks like it be great to shoot and ...well..There I go again :smt082


----------



## tekhead1219

Let's see....XD .45 Service model, XD .45 compact, Taurus PT1911 .45, Witness 9mm wonder finish, Bersa Thunder .380, Ruger LCP. Just sold Witness P .45 to my son, going to turn that money over on a Glock 19. Not near enough yet!!! :smt022


----------



## Mike Barham

I'm in the minority, but that's okay. I'm very much a minimalist, and my only interest in handguns is defensive. At this point in my life, I very much see guns as simple tools, rather than works of art (while SWMBO and I do own some original art, they are paintings). There are things I'd rather spend money on, and guns aren't really great investments compared to some other things.

But hey, without guys with 10+ handguns, I'd be out of a job. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador

I have an artistic view on knives, swords, and other sharp steel bladed objects. I've been infatuated with items of that nature for as long as I can remember and I own a variety.


----------



## NGIB

I generally have 16-18 handguns on hand at any given time. The exact composition changes as I like to swap them around but I generally stay around this number. I tend to have more 1911s than anything else as I shoot this platform the best. Right now I have 4 of them, 2 Springers, a Taurus, and a Para. Just picked up an XD 45 but haven't tried it out yet...


----------



## TxPhantom

When this poll started I was in the 15-20 category. I just bought a new MP 9 Pro, so I am now in the 20-25 category. I seem to lean toward S & W since 10 are S & W pistols or revolvers.


----------



## stetson

Not enough ! I'd have to set down and think about how many I have and where they are in the house.


----------



## jadog

Only three now, with one more on the way....


----------



## rccola712

i have a whopping 0  my 21st birthday cant come fast enough! i cant wait to start my collection! and hopefully ill have an ak coming soon


----------



## jk27

Only 2, a Glock 17 and a Glock 26. I've got a .22 LR kit for the 17, though, does that make it count 1 and a half? Oh, and the wife has a 3" S&W M66 and a single-six. I guess the two precision rifles (6.5X55 and .30-06), the M1A, the Galil 5.56, the two AK's, and the 870 social 12-gauge don't count for this thread. I really don't have room for any more, as it turns out ammo takes up a lot of space! Had an interesting conversation with the wife the other day:
her: "look at my new purse!"
me: "how many purses can you possibly need? can't carry but one at a time"
her: "any how many black rifles can you possibly need? can't carry but one of them, either"
me: "boy, that sure is a pretty purse, honey, you should have got one in both colors"


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jk27 said:


> her: "look at my new purse!"
> me: "how many purses can you possibly need? can't carry but one at a time"
> her: "any how many black rifles can you possibly need? can't carry but one of them, either"
> me: "boy, that sure is a pretty purse, honey, you should have got one in both colors"


:anim_lol:


----------



## JagFarlane

Up to 3 handguns now. Personally just looking to have a total of 5, one each in .22, 9mm, .45, .357, and .44


----------



## twodogs

I just picked up my second. Two handguns, two shotguns.


----------



## Desertrat

I am in the "used to" club......used to have 11.....now I have 4. 
I kept my Ruger Single Six w/Mag cylinder and 9.5 inch barrel...
Glock 19
Kimber Ultra Carry
Taurus 85UL snubbie

MAY get another SW .357 for Christmas.....we will see!!! Should have not gotten rid of that Model 686.....


----------



## oak1971

8 for now. I am on a Sig kick lately.


----------



## TheReaper

I have 4 now and 2 more comming by Feb 09.


----------



## txramfan

Bought my first earlier this year (9mm), bought my wife her first (22) a couple months later, got our third (357 revolver) last week and I'll be looking for another this weekend.


----------



## TxPhantom

txramfan said:


> Bought my first earlier this year (9mm), bought my wife her first (22) a couple months later, got our third (357 revolver) last week and I'll be looking for another this weekend.


And so it begins! You are helplessly snared in the "gotta have one more" trap! There is no escape, just enjoy it till the money runs out!


----------



## usmamg

I sold all of mine, all the ammo is there for decoration


----------



## slowhare

I have 5 right now, but the wife has more:smt022 or :smt023
Springfield 1911 (loaded), Sig P6, Ruger MarkIII, Colt Trooper Mk III and a Zigana ZK9

Trying to decide on a .40s&w, but not sure what's next.


----------



## Lance0812

*How many guns...?*

Three, going on four. (Number four gets picked up Friday or Saturday) Good story behind this last one: Went to Cabela's with a $20.00 OFF coupon in my pocket and decided to take another look at the Bersa UC Thunder. As I entered, the doorman gave me a card showing discounts for signing up for a Cabela's charge card but since I already had one I paid it no mind.
No large Bersa's on display, but the clerk found one in the stockroom and brought it out still dripping with gun oil (a Bersa characteristic). Price was $330.00.
So, in my best bargaining mode, I asked if they could get it down to $299.00. Nope. But then one of the salesmen asked if I had a Cabela's card. When I answered,"Yes, but..." he said, "Then I can give you $70.00 off."
"You have a sale," I said.
Bottom line: $330-70.00-20.00 means I walk out the door Friday with a NIB Bersa .45UC Thunder and two magazines for $240.00.
Now, who wants to tell me there ain't no Santa Claus?


----------



## Shelby

Just a Glock 19 for now, but I feel the "bug"....

Once my CHL gets here, I imagine I'll buy more. In fact, I think a .45 will come next so I have both ends of the spectrum. After that, I'll fill in the middle<G>.

Cheers,


----------



## coondog1069

I have one question. Is it possible for the government to request or through the court obtain these posts? Could they force the fourm hosts to give up any info they have? If so, why would we want the government to know anything more than we are required to tell them? I realize a new purchase has a paper trail, but how many of you have bought guns from individuals? Just a thought from a person who may or may not own a gun.


----------



## Mossyhorns

5 at the moment, got an old H&R 22 revolver, a J-Frame 38+P revolver, an XD40, an XD45 Tactical, and just got a Kel Tec 32 auto. PRETTY sure I am gonna get an XD9SC soon to make an even 6. :smt023


----------



## YELLOWRADO

i currently only have 4 handguns.
baby eagle .40
springfield xd9 sub-compact
taurus .38 snub
rossi .38 snub


----------



## tekhead1219

Not enough yet...only have 8:smt022


----------



## chutestrate

got over 20, but looking to thin the herd down. It's tough, kinda like getting rid of kids.


----------



## ruining

S&W model 59, S&W 442 .38 and S&W M&P 9c. I've only just begun. I'm thinking next will be a big revolver. Something scary to shoot.:mrgreen:


----------



## ProjectCamaro

Five here.


----------



## NuckinFoob

none yet for me, but ill have one in the next month!


----------



## Korben7p3c

"at the moment, got an old H&R 22 revolver"

Yeah, I too, have an old Sportsman .22 4". I don't think that many of have these. It was my original pistol right after the wife and I got married. It was all that I could afford.

The above roller, .40 S&W4043, S&W 629-5 Classic .44 mag, and a Kimber Raptor II due in at my gun shop any day now.


----------



## oak1971

10....and counting. Got layed-off last week so time to stop buying for a while.:smt022


----------



## Wandering Man

oak1971 said:


> 10....and counting. Got layed-off last week so time to stop buying for a while.:smt022


Sorry to hear that.

Sounds like a lot of that is going around right now.

WM


----------



## literaltrance

6...I think.

HK USP 45
HK P2000SK
Sig P229
S&W 1076
CZ P-01
Ruger Super Blackhawk
Thompson 1911


Oh, I guess 7

:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine

14...


----------



## J_B

Three


----------



## Jason

I currently have just one :smt022....but on the plus side I have another one on lay away at my local gun shop!!!  So damn addicting!!

Jason


----------



## Black Metal

This poll should let you change your answer as your collection grows
:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

coondog1069 said:


> I have one question. Is it possible for the government to request or through the court obtain these posts? Could they force the fourm hosts to give up any info they have? If so, why would we want the government to know anything more than we are required to tell them? I realize a new purchase has a paper trail, but how many of you have bought guns from individuals? Just a thought from a person who may or may not own a gun.


There would be no need to. anyone can make an account and see the posts. Buying firearms at least in my area is legal from private parties so I guess there are people in other areas that can too. As long as you are allowed by law to own a handgun I don't see where it would be an issue. As for me all mine were bought by me through FFL dealers except one I got when my father died and one that was a Christmas present. So it don't bother me to say what I have.:smt083


----------



## Almightyzappa

2 for now. Hopefully more soon. I've got an M&P 9mm and a P99AS. I love both of them.


----------



## campdaddy

I currently have only six. Two 40cals, two 9mm's, and two .380's. None of them are the same brand. I will probably get at least two more. I'd like to own a 45. However my next purchase will probably be a .22. I like the idea of being able to shoot at the range all day long for 5 or 10 bucks worth of ammo.


----------



## HandGunNewbie!

*First two ever....*

These are my first two ever...got a feeling they wont be the last...XDm9mm and Taurus PT111.

Bo


----------



## jmlpa

*My collection*

I have 
springfield 45 fully custom
ruger sr9
styer 9mm
keltc 9mm
ruger blackhawk 9mm/357
ruger single 6 22
browning buckmark target 22 
sig 380
And I am always looking for that next one, possibly a Kimber either 45 or 9mm
I enjoy shooting them all , the sig and keltec are for ccw


----------



## Todd

I can't believe I haven't answered on this one. 

Currently I have only 4 guns; XD40, XD9SC, P3AT, and a RRA AR-15. My wife has agreed to get a .22 once we move, probably some model Buckmark.

I don't have a need or want for a huge collection, but I would like to add eventually:

Remington 870
Remington 700 .308
A .357 revolver - make and model TBD
A 1911 - make and model TBD

On a side note, I only discuss how many guns I have with fellow shooters or people who have a interest in guns. Otherwise the standard answer is, "More than one, less than a hundred."


----------



## Wandering Man

Todd said:


> I can't believe I haven't answered on this one.
> 
> Currently I have only 4 guns; XD40, XD9SC, P3AT, and a RRA AR-15. My wife has agreed to get a .22 once we move, probably some model Buckmark.
> 
> I don't have a need or want for a huge collection, but I would like to add eventually:
> 
> Remington 870
> Remington 700 .308
> A .357 revolver - make and model TBD
> A 1911 - make and model TBD
> 
> On a side note, I only discuss how many guns I have with fellow shooters or people who have a interest in guns. Otherwise the standard answer is, "More than one, less than a hundred."


Only FOUR guns? :buttkick:

I think they ought to require moderators to own at least TWENTY!

Get out there and start buying.

:smt033

WM


----------



## Todd

Wandering Man said:


> Only FOUR guns? :buttkick:
> 
> I think they ought to require moderators to own at least TWENTY!
> 
> Get out there and start buying.
> 
> :smt033
> 
> WM


I'll be waiting for your check to clear then I'm going shopping. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

Todd said:


> I'll be waiting for your check to clear then I'm going shopping. :mrgreen:


Just a few things to work out:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17879

Then its on its way! :smt023

Go stand out by the mailbox. :watching:

WM


----------



## Todd

Wandering Man said:


> Go stand out by the mailbox. :watching:


I'm already there. Isn't wireless internet great?


----------



## 2rott

Change my vote from 6-8 to 9. I left one out. Ruger MK111 with a red dot. 
If you don't use it, you lose it. Or something like that. Was that meant for guns?


----------



## Tombstone17

As many as I can! Or should I say that my wife will let me


----------



## ncligs

I have three...

Smith & Wesson 442 Airwieight 38 Special with CT Laser
Kel Tec P-3AT 380
Cobra 380


----------



## Razorback58

I currently have the following.

Ruger Blackhawk .357
Jennings .380
.22 single action revolver (brand unknown)

Working on more at the moment! :mrgreen:


----------



## tmayn14

just purchased my 5th pistol ever, which makes four in my possesion right now. sold my firestorm . 380 about a year ago, kinda wish i didn't now.

glock 17, glock 19(new one), rossi 851 38spl, s & w 22a.


----------



## Dingo

I have only one, but I seem to like rifles a bit more:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Guest

I am not yet an owner, but after my first im sure the collection will increase...


----------



## KS Trekker

I'm thinking of collecting handguns for investment purposes. I bought my first Glock 19 almost 18 years ago for around $500 and I'm sure I could get $400 tomorrow if I needed the money. A good handgun will hold it's value.


----------



## Oldman

*I own several*

I own several but did not buy them all. Many were given to me by gun makers, some were inherited and some were bought for court exhibits.

Being a gun lover, I am always on the lookout for another gun at a decent price. They generally will increase in value with time.

I bought a Colt AR 15 in the mid 60's for $149. A sheriff recently offered me $1,200 for it.

I paid $129 for a S&W model 36 in 1972 and could get $350 for it today.

Guns are great investments.


----------



## undrgrnd

updating I now have 4 pistols, 3 rifles and one shotgun. hopefully adding a p-3at, lcp or lcr to the collection soon.


----------



## dbarnett0311

*A small handful*

I don't have a large collection by collector standards, but some are priceless because they were my grandfathers. My favorites:
Sig: p226, 229, 245 
1945 CZ
Colt model 1903
Colt Officers Revolver


----------



## zorro

*a limit in rockland*

hi guys , in the county of rockland in southern New York , the judge decides how many you can own , a short time ago a collector moved to New Hamsphire after the local judge denied a additional pistol to be added to a excisting pistol license , the man owned over 70 , but another according to the judge one more was too many , zorro

ps say a prayer for NY tomorrows the beginning of the end of legal gun ownership


----------



## eastlandb1

3 handguns and I am now looking at the XD40 for number 4.


----------



## J D

Currently own 3 pistols, S&W M&P 9c, S&W M&P 45c, Walther P22,and a remington 870 18" 20 gauge....Looking to buy an XD 9 sc next...


----------



## cig

4 hand guns presently. The only one longer than 3 in. is a ruger p89. Hate the trigger pull on this one.


----------



## ahenthus

I have 3.

S&W Model 28 Highway Patrolman 357
Sig Sauer P230
Walther P22 

Looking to add a 45 and a 9mm soon.


----------



## falchunt

LMFAO I can't believe some of you guys really do have 70+ handguns. OOOOhhh how I envy you!!!

I am a proud px4 owner, my lonely pistol for now.....:smt083


----------



## MauiWowie22

all sigs here


----------



## PT92MJ

Being retired and working parttime makes it a little easier for me to curtail my urges, limited budget and all. However, I find that I am in need of a .22(hee, hee) since I have about 2000 rounds of a.22LR that are just itching to go flying somewhere. I do have a Springfield 87A semi-auto rifle, but don't fire it at the range.
I can understand though about never being enough. I currently have in addition to the Springfield, a Taurus PT92AF, a Taurus 24/7 Pro DS in .40 S&W, and my little Eastern European special, a Polish P64 in 9x18. And the P64 is in need of a buddy that I saw at my local gun shop. So, if I can swing it, there may be two more in the immediate future.


----------



## oak1971

12 with one on layaway.

Sig 220 elite stainless
Sig 226 elite stainless
Smith 629 8 3/8"
Smith 629-4 6.5" ported
Smith 629-4 3" ported
Taurus M44 6.5" ported
Ruger Security Six 4" 357
Ruger MK3 
Les Baer/John Harrison 1911
Dan Wesson Valor 
1969 Colt by John Giles
Para P14-45

Kahr MK9 on layaway.


----------



## PhilR.

Since this thread is still going....

Walther P99
Walther PPK/s
Walther P1
Walther P5c
Walther SP22M1
can you tell I like Walthers?
Glock 26
H&K P7PSP
ParaUSA LTC
Beretta Neos
Beretta 21
CZ 85 Combat
Seecamp .32
Hammerli SP20
TOZ-35
Steyr LP1
Feinwerkbau 65
Smith & Wesson 386 ScS
Smith & Wesson 63
Smith & Wesson 22A
Ruger Single-Six
Ruger MKIII Hunter
H&R 999
Springfield XD9
Norinco .45
Kimber UC II
Kel-Tec P3AT
Taurus 85
Taurus 24/7
Sig Sauer 239
Charter Arms Off Duty
NAA .22
Erma KGP69
Browning Buckmark
Colt Python
Kahr PM9
Hi-Standard Duramatic


----------



## The Goat

:smt089wow my 5 does not seem cool any more


----------



## PhilR.

The Goat said:


> :smt089wow my 5 does not seem cool any more


:mrgreen:

I guess it won't help much to mention that I just won an auction for another .22 semi, and will be adding a Hi-Standard to the stable in the next few weeks...


----------



## drummin man 627

Doggone Phil, you must have a safe big enough for a bank. I have four, but I still need a .22 revolver, and a single stack 9 mm.
I hope the left-wingers don't read these sites. :goofy:


----------



## gunluver

5 here......till I win the lottery, then MANY more!!!


----------



## austin88

i just turned 21 2 weeks ago abd ive already bought 5 guns lol there like potato chips haha


----------



## falchunt

I would love to know what you do, or don't do to be able to afford 5 guns in such a short time.....It took me months to pay off my first handgun, and it's the only one I have...


----------



## austin88

falchunt said:


> I would love to know what you do, or don't do to be able to afford 5 guns in such a short time.....It took me months to pay off my first handgun, and it's the only one I have...


i work part time at the cheescake factory and i do machining but ive been saving as much money all year as i could and then turned 21 and blew a bunch of it on guns haha:smt023... by the way i just noticed i said 5 guns i meant to say 4


----------



## TxPhantom

austin88 said:


> i work part time at the cheescake factory and i do machining but ive been saving as much money all year as i could and then turned 21 and blew a bunch of it on guns haha:smt023... by the way i just noticed i said 5 guns i meant to say 4


5 or 4 it doesn't matter. It's too late, you are now addicted to *polygunimous disease *and there is no cure, except for a nagging wife and that only works until get rid of her or you can get a new wife. Grasshopper has much to learn!:anim_lol:


----------



## austin88

TxPhantom said:


> 5 or 4 it doesn't matter. It's too late, you are now addicted to *polygunimous disease *and there is no cure, except for a nagging wife and that only works until get rid of her or you can get a new wife. Grasshopper has much to learn!:anim_lol:


ahaha your right, i am addicted but i dont have to worry about the whole nagging wife thing yet thank goodnes lol


----------



## dosborn

6 here. I bought 3 (Taurus 85SS, Beretta NEOS U22, and P250 Sig in .45), 2 were my brothers (Ruger P89DC, Taurus PT100) and one was my grandfathers (Colt Python). I enjoy them all.


----------



## MJP

6 more days until my 1st handgun (sig p220) arrives. Then looking to add a 2nd one for my wife, p226 40 cal. After that, probably an AR15 at the end of the year. Got ammos? because I don't =(. It's so hard to find in So Cal.


----------



## ka-chow

Sig P220 Elite Stainless
Glock 22
Beretta 92FS
XD 45 Tactical
XD subcompact .40
S&W 686 3"


6

(thinking p99) next?


----------



## Steve S

2 - Kahr PM9's
2 - Glock 26's
1 - Glock 17
That's enough for right now.


----------



## PhilR.

ka-chow said:


> (thinking p99) next?


Good thinking.....:smt023


----------



## spongebobmac

man i only have 5 but , when i get back to work again its on


----------



## Sonny Boy

*HKs and Walthers*

All are HKs or Walthers with the exception of three. Always looking for the next one.


----------



## Youngster

No handgun yet.


----------



## mako72401

kind of interesting. I actually had to stop for a minute and count...


----------



## dondavis3

Mine just went up by 1 last night

Springfield XDm in 9mm.










I added the Crimson Trace Grips today.

:smt1099


----------



## 2old2worry

Three, and although I'm not addicted to any manufacturer, all three are S&W - a M&P9FS, M&P9c and Airweight Centennial 642. Recently sold a like-new S&W Model 13 (.357 mag) but am already regretting getting rid of it.


----------



## Freedom1911

tumbleweed


----------



## HogMan87

*Its definitely an addiction you can't overcome.*


----------



## meanmachine1961

Glock 17
Ruger P95
Ruger GP100 - SS 6 inch
Beretta Neos U22 - 6 inch ( Just picked it up today)

My next purchase will probably be a .40 or .45


----------



## austin88

auto ordnance 1911
pheonix arms .22
cz85b
taurus pt 24/7 pro compact .45
baby eagle .45 (jericho 941) which ever you prefer to call it
sig p220 carry
titain .25 auto


----------



## jwill1212

11 Handguns and 2 more if you count the 22 and 40 slide kits for the P226R

Sig P226R .357sig w/nite sights and 22LR conversion kit (also 40 S&W slide kit)
Sig P229 40 S&W
Beretta 92FS Inox 9mm
Beretta 96F Border Marshall 40 S&W w/Crimson Trace
Beretta M9A1 9mm
Taurus Millennnium Pro SS 45 ACP
Bersa Thunder CC 380
Bersa Thunder 380
Cobra Patriot 9mm --- (junk)
Davis 380 --- (junk)
Jennings 25 --- (junk)

Joe


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The Goat said:


> :smt089wow my 5 does not seem cool any more


If they are 5 cool handguns and you enjoy them then it sounds pretty dang cool to me.:smt023

As of right now I'm down to.. 
Two Para Ord.
Two Springfield
Two Taurus
Two Sig Sauer
Three Ruger
Two Browning
One S&W
And an old FIE 38spl. Derringer

I've been playing more with long guns the last little while.I have eight rifles,four shotguns. But I go back and forth in what I'm looking for next so it can be about anything.

The quantity don't make one collection any more important than another. What matters is you get what you want to and enjoy them for what they are. And most every collection starts with one.:mrgreen:


----------



## Amend2

At last count there were 40: 19 revolvers, 20 pistols and 1 derringer.


----------



## MonsterB

PhilR. said:


> Since this thread is still going....
> 
> Walther P99
> Walther PPK/s
> Walther P1
> Walther P5c
> Walther SP22M1
> can you tell I like Walthers?
> Glock 26
> H&K P7PSP
> ParaUSA LTC
> Beretta Neos
> Beretta 21
> CZ 85 Combat
> Seecamp .32
> Hammerli SP20
> TOZ-35
> Steyr LP1
> Feinwerkbau 65
> Smith & Wesson 386 ScS
> Smith & Wesson 63
> Smith & Wesson 22A
> Ruger Single-Six
> Ruger MKIII Hunter
> H&R 999
> Springfield XD9
> Norinco .45
> Kimber UC II
> Kel-Tec P3AT
> Taurus 85
> Taurus 24/7
> Sig Sauer 239
> Charter Arms Off Duty
> NAA .22
> Erma KGP69
> Browning Buckmark
> Colt Python
> Kahr PM9
> Hi-Standard Duramatic


WTF????
Thats alot of gunsrayer:, theres gun stores around here that arent that well stocked....

As for me, I have one gun, a Glock 26, after buying it I sold my two other guns and stopped wanting more guns...Im sure that will wear off eventually but its gonna take a while:watching:


----------



## rocketgeezer

Shipwreck said:


> Unless U can stop at only 1 - its like crack
> 
> EVerytime I think I am satisified w/ the guns I have and won't be needing another... That idea lasts MAYBE 1 month... Then its on to craving something else


I know EXACTLY how this works, personaly, wife and I got our carry permits purchased 2 nice guns, a model 60 smith 357, and light snub 38 for her, now 6 months later we have 8 and still looking, naturaly the only thing holding me back is money, hell if I had the money we would have a Barrett 50 cal,


----------



## MAGNUS

You can never own too many guns or knives. I tell my wife that as often as I can. She just smiles, I don't want to know what she is thinking:smt023


----------



## Dr Arkham

+1 more for me. Just added a Sig P229 SAS 9mm :mrgreen:


----------



## righttoown

Not sure. :watching:


----------



## cougartex

12 and counting...... :smt082


----------



## mdripley

MKIII
GP100
SA Milspec
PO Hawg9


----------



## oak1971

Revised count stands at 12 with one on the way.


----------



## dondavis3

Whatever I voted before , it's plus one more now . :anim_lol:

S&W Model 66-4 in .357 Mag.










I can't wait to go shoot it this weekend.

:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1

oak1971 said:


> Revised count stands at 12 with one on the way.


Is your safe "showing" yet?
Will its holster be blue, or pink?


----------



## parisite

Smith & Wesson revolvers and 1911's.

What else is there?:smt023


----------



## JLR09

Only one right now. But already eyeing atleast two more. After college I'll be able to make this list longer and much nicer.


----------



## flieger67

I got my first handgun in January of this year, a Glock 19. A few weeks ago, I could not resist the siren's call of a Glock 34, so that's number two for my collection.

My wife says no more "toys" (guns or other gear) for some time. That's OK because I don't know what I'd want for the next handgun.... yet... :mrgreen: Although I don't have all of the Glock 9mm's (a 17L or a sub-compact might be very cool) and I did like a CZ that I handled in a shop in February...


----------



## ErnestM

Sig-Sauer P230 in 9mm kurtz (.380)
Glock 17 (1st Gen) in 9mm
Walther PPK in 9mm kurtz (.380)
Walther P99 Millenium in 9mm
Walther P22 in .22
Walther PPS in 9mm
Taurus 24/7c in 9mm (wife's)
H&K USPc in 9mm
Springfield Mil Spec 1911 in .45
Springfield Loaded 1911 in 9mm
Walther PK380 1st Ed in 9mmk(.380)
FN FiveseveN in 5.7x28mm


----------



## Hunter08

Currently 3. Soon to be adding 3....


----------



## TxPhantom

flieger67 said:


> I got my first handgun in January of this year, a Glock 19. A few weeks ago, I could not resist the siren's call of a Glock 34, so that's number two for my collection.
> 
> My wife says no more "toys" (guns or other gear) for some time. That's OK because I don't know what I'd want for the next handgun.... yet... :mrgreen: Although I don't have all of the Glock 9mm's (a 17L or a sub-compact might be very cool) and I did like a CZ that I handled in a shop in February...


I hate to be the one to break the bad news to you but the "I need just one more gun disease" is uncureable! There is no treatment for it. You may have to send your wife to some kind of counceling to help her deal with it or you might start buying her a gun every time you buy yourself one. I know that's kinda expensive but in the long run cheaper than a shrink. Every time I buy a new gun my want/need list grows by two!
I read somewhere recently that one of the many ways you know you are a gun nut, is when you get excited about a gun you just bought, then when you get home, you find you already have one just like it in the back of your gun safe! :smt119


----------



## dondavis3

@ flieger67

Don't get in the rut of buying only one brand of firearm.

There are lot's of good brands to own and shoot. I personally never understood a person owning 3 or 5 of the same brand - they are missing so much.

+1 TxPhantom

That works for me too - my wife now owns a lot of guns that we both shoot - it's great for me.

:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy

I'm looking into buying 1/4 ownership into a local gunshop that does great business. What I'm worried about is losing interest in my collecting. I work once a week and those dollars are put aside for buying guns and reloading supplys. For a long time I have been saving for the new HK45. That's all I could think about and one of the customers had me out to his house to shoot it. I loved it but I see it all the time and I'm losing interest. The owner told me that he would shot 4 ties a week up to 2k of rounds. The last time he went out was three monthe ago and he has had this shop for two years. It's busy m-sat noon. I might say no to keep my hobbie alive. That's what y friend that don't see me know more say. I'm working on a range and the more I work on it the more I shoot. I would have to sell most of my guns to buy in.


----------



## Defender3

Only two for now: a Kimber Pro Carry II and a Sig Mosquito. I just recently sold my Sig P229 in 40 and am thinking about a M&P 45C. I do have 19 M1 garands though, in case that helps my man creds....:mrgreen:


----------



## SeanB1986

coolguy said:


> My GOD, 70+ guns? You can wage your very own guerilla warefare mate.


Ha!


----------



## crazy charlie

Never enough however, my wife has other ideas.


----------



## cmaki413

JLR09 said:


> Only one right now. But already eyeing atleast two more. After college I'll be able to make this list longer and much nicer.


I know how that goes...I have two right now, but the wish list keeps getting longer and longer. And mom and dad think my summer job money is going for groceries in the fall......yeah right!


----------



## dondavis3

Just got another one 

Ruger P345 in .45 cal.










:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Man, this thread has been around a long time since I started it. My #'s have changed since I voted on it a long time ago.

It seems that 3-5 is the most popular option.


----------



## tekhead1219

Shipwreck said:


> Man, this thread has been around a long time since I started it. My #'s have changed since I voted on it a long time ago.
> 
> It seems that 3-5 is the most popular option.


Wow...same here. Have ten now.:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

I've got a few more too:mrgreen:


----------



## Leo

I have two .45 ACP and a 9mm. I'm going to get a 40SW very soon.


----------



## Couch Potato

I only have one now, purchased last week, but I will have two by this time next month. :drooling:


----------



## sig225

My wife always ask why I don't take up golf as a hobby ....... :reading: 

This one is more satisfying .... :draw:

Oh yeah ..... 5


----------



## BugDude

I have 12 handguns and probably as many long guns. My wife thought that was excessive until my co-worker was over at the house and showed her a picture of his gun room. He has in excess of 100 rifles and a handful of handguns. She no longer thinks my measly little two dozen is that much. Anytime she gives me grief about something, I can always point out a friend who makes me look good. Isn't that what friends are for???


----------



## ScottChapin

I have 6, if you count my Confederate Colt Navy reproduction. It shoots after all! Oh and my .22 Unique semi-auto.


----------



## trower56

I am new to this forum and to hand guns. I was given my first 25 years ago, a Colt Trooper MK III, 4" bbl in Nickle. I recently purchased my first semi auto, a Taurus PT 917 CS stainless, 9mm. I am set to pick up my recently ordered Sig P229 SAS 2 tone tomorrow from my FFL. Probably won't sleep tonite. So I guess by tomorrow nite I will have 3.


----------



## Couch Potato

*Now at 2 and climbing *

Happy to report my answer to the poll is now inaccurate.


----------



## bayhawk2

I started out too big,so had to have something smaller for C/C.It was O.K.,but not quite what came up next.Then it became a C/C thing altogether and the Manufacturers started making them thinner and lighter.I went for the bait and bought a couple more.It went on,until I "think" I have every pistol I need.From .44 Mag all the way down to .22.Last count?(9).Nothing older than 5 years.Oops.Sorry.
The .38 Davis derringer is about 15.


----------



## Jason248

Four, but its not enough!! I want to add at least a HK P2000 9mm, HK USP 9mm compact, HK USP 45,
Beretta 9mm, Sig 226 and 229 9mm/40

I currently have a SIGPRO SP2022, HK USP .40, Taurus 1911 .45, Glock 17 9mm. I had a sig P250 but traded it in on the sigpro, loved it besides the 8mile trigger pull...



I like my 3 long guns, alot. But handguns are definitely an addiction!!! Just sucks when you cant afford the 15 different ones you want lol


----------



## irishpunk

These are just a few.

DFA 1/75 AR


----------



## dodgerider

Only have one for now but I don’t see me getting more then 5 I want to REALLY know the guns I have or as they say "make it an extension of yourself" and that only comes from constant use of the gun. :numbchuck:


----------



## Morgo

30-40 for me. 

Although it could 40-50, don't really keep count anymore.


----------



## Jim522

6 for now, but plan on adding many more. :mrgreen:

Walter P22
Walter PX22
XD 9
Kahr CW9
SigPro 2022 .40
Taurus 24/7 .45


----------



## rocweiller

Hoping soon to get a Desert Eagle .50.


----------



## dosborn

My collection has changed a bit since my last post in this thread. I have traded a couple and bought a couple. I took this family photo a couple of weeks ago when I gave them all a bath (took ALL day).


----------



## Springfield Armory

I put 2,even though i only carry 1 of them.

I wonder how the (censored) people afford so many guns.I have about $3500 in my 3,not counting ammo.


----------



## CadeXDM9

*One Gun*

I just have my XDM9 and i love it, my next pistol will be a PX4 storm compact.


----------



## AirForceShooter

How about an option that say's "I'm not telling"

AFS


----------



## cougartex

I added two Beretta 92 Compacts this week. :mrgreen:


----------



## cfusionpm

Just one for now (and only recently purchased), but I have every intention of expanding. I've rented and fired a good number, but I love owning my sig. :smt001


----------



## srommes

2 for now: Glock 17 and a Sig Sauer P238
I'm relatively new to handguns and can see how accumulation can become addicting real fast.

*Edit* - Just added a Kahr CM9 to my collection. Looking foward to taking it to the range!!


----------



## Brydawg

I have a .357 GP 100 wheel gun and 2 Semi-Autos. An M&P .40 with an after market .357 SIG barrel and a 9mm barrel, then I have a new Sig Sauer 1911 C3 Magwell w/Night Sights


----------



## ozzy

dondavis3 said:


> @ flieger67
> 
> Don't get in the rut of buying only one brand of firearm.
> 
> There are lot's of good brands to own and shoot. I personally never understood a person owning 3 or 5 of the same brand - they are missing so much.
> 
> +1 TxPhantom
> 
> That works for me too - my wife now owns a lot of guns that we both shoot - it's great for me.
> 
> :smt1099


I hear you on that. I've had 3 S&W, sold one long ago "MISTAKE" and all my other's have different names. I buy by fit, if they don't feel good I don't buy. Funny thing is the least expensive usually are my favorites and most accurate.


----------



## egghead

I'm starting to feel like I have an obsession...I've got 11 but am looking for another Star and an FN 9mm. Oh, and a Bulgarian Makarov (have a Russian). Oh, and a ...


----------



## Pecos Bill

eight is the number. Well, maybe I need just one more?


----------



## Pecos Bill

ozzy said:


> I hear you on that. I've had 3 S&W, sold one long ago "MISTAKE" and all my other's have different names. I buy by fit, if they don't feel good I don't buy. Funny thing is the least expensive usually are my favorites and most accurate.


I find the same thing. I shoot my glock and it is all over the place. XD all over the place.(gone now) but my Ruger wow, makes me look like an expert. Bought a Hi Point .45 for fun. I can shoot that thing really good as well. Go figure.


----------



## XRacer

At one time I had three guns, a rifle, a shotgun and a handgun. My wife told me the next one would be the one she shot me with, fortunately, I sold that one before she had a chance to shoot me with it. Now I can get more without risk, XDM 45?


----------



## chainsaw

I have a Ruger single six,a Ruger Redhawk,and a RIA 1911.


----------



## newczowner

6

Beretta 92 F
Stoeger Cougar 8000 9MM
Ruger P85
Ruger Mark III
CZ 75 Compact PO1
Carry gun Kahr CW9 with CT Laser


----------



## newczowner

coolguy said:


> My GOD, 70+ guns? You can wage your very own guerilla warefare mate.


Reminds me of a joke

Traffic stop

Seems that Little Joe cruises thru a stop sign, or whatever, and gets pulled over by a local policeman. Joe hands the cop his driver's license, insurance verification, plus his concealed carry permit.

"Okay, Mr. Brown," the cop says, "I see your CCW permit. Are you carrying today?"

"Yes, I am."

"Well then, better tell me what you got."

Little Joe says, "Well, I got a .357 revolver in my inside coat pocket. There's a 9mm semi-auto in the glove box. And, I've got a .22 magnum derringer in my right boot."

"Okay," the cop says. "Anything else?"

"Yeah, back in the trunk, there's an AR15 and a shotgun. That's about it."

"Mr. Brown, are you on your way to or from a gun range...?"

"Nope."

"Well then, what are you afraid of...?"

"Not a damn thing..."


----------



## Scorpion8

Me bad. Added another one. My poll answer is about 5 or 6 too low now. 27 it be, arrr. Damn self! Have to stop.....just can't stop .....


----------



## jakeleinen1

HK USP COMPACT 9MM
GLOCK 17 9mm

Only 2, thats more then 98% of the people I know... Iowa's kinda weird when it comes to guns

Am working on acquiring my 3rd, and hope to acquire at least 1 or 2 more after that


----------



## Frank45

Between my wife and myself we own 15. That's enough!!!


----------



## XD40Colorado

Two:

1. XD40 3" subcompact. Given to me as a gift. With it's high recoil factor, mostly used for nightstand duty/home-defense. 
2. M&P 9mm 4.25". Purchased recently, for use at the range/plinking/carry in backcountry (biggest concern is coyotes, which can pack-mob my dogs. For bears/lions I also carry heavy-duty bear spray. Thinking here is that I'm not a good enough shot to drop a lion/bear in one shot, which is usually all you'd have time for, but with bear spray I can unleash a cloud of CV tear gas and Mace, irritate the animal enough to confuse it, and then hopefully get away).


----------



## XD40Colorado

Also, my grandfather has said that when he passes away, he'd like to give me his baby, a 1975 Sako Finnbear .30-06 (not a handgun, but still).


----------



## ship4brains

Raven Arms .25 ( chuckle )
Ruger P90 stainless
Ruger P89, pretty plum
Tanfoglio Wittness full frame steel 9mm/22 combo. Looking for other caliber sets......


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I'm a piker compaired to some of you guys here. I just started to get into pistols, mainly a rifle guy, but I bought what I think is a good one. I bought the Beretta Model 84F in .380 ACP. More will be on the way as time, and money, goes by.:smt083


----------



## johna91374

Right now I have Three but looking for at least 2 more. 

Sig P226 9mm
Ruger LCP .380
S&W 22A .22

Next purchase is a Ruger GP100 .357, 6in, stainless then maybe a Ruger LC9 if we ever get CCW here in IL.


----------



## Cat

Ancient chinese secret,No tell, no see, no hear.:smt083


----------



## swampcrawler

i only have 3 handguns. but im only 18. give it time. :smt1099


----------



## Gallows

I have two .40 pistols now. I think a .22 will be next possibly a revolver then a .45 pistol.


----------



## Tennjed

11

H&R 949 DA .22lr
Ruger Single Six .22lr
Ruger SP101 .357mag
Ruger Blackhawk .357mag/9mm
Ruger Blackhawk 45colt/45acp
Ruger Vaquero 45colt
Ruger Mark III .22lr
Kel Tec PF9 9mm/22lr
Kel Tec P11 9mm
Kel Tec P3AT 380acp
S&W 5906 9mm


----------



## Scorpion8

Zoikes! How did it get to be 31 (with one "on the way") without me noticing?


----------



## puntmefar

I have to buy slow im at 3 hand guns. Every time I bring up buying a new 1 my wife gets mad that I havent bought her her own yet lol. I gusse its better than her just getting mad that I want to buy a gun. I did manage to sneak in a Ruger P94 this weekend though. Its either a brave man or a stupid man that gets the lil woman mad when she know how to use his guns lol.


----------



## jakeleinen1

*New rule if your one of the 11 guys who has over 70+ handguns, take a picture of your entire collection and share some of that steel beauty to the world... 70 handguns thats oustanding*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jakeleinen1 said:


> *New rule if your one of the 11 guys who has over 70+ handguns, take a picture of your entire collection and share some of that steel beauty to the world... 70 handguns thats oustanding*


i must have missed the memo where you now make the rules.....


----------



## 45Sidekick

Hahaha


----------



## berettatoter

berettatoter said:


> Well, I'm a piker compaired to some of you guys here. I just started to get into pistols, mainly a rifle guy, but I bought what I think is a good one. I bought the Beretta Model 84F in .380 ACP. More will be on the way as time, and money, goes by.:smt083


More money has come by since then, and I have added a Beretta Model 85, Kel Tec P-3AT, and a Hi Point .45 JHP.:smt033


----------



## tconroy

I only have 3


----------



## skeletonkeeper

With all due respect the answer would be nobody's business. The only one that I would figure wanting to know how many guns I have would be a fed wanting to know how many to collect.


----------



## Raymond

tony pasley said:


> The joys of collecting, I will always be 1 short of what I want for my collection.


Amen Tony.


----------



## Sebastian04

Five consisting of a Glock 23 department issued so technically not mine, Glock 27, S&W .38 Airweight, North American Arms 380, and recent acquisition Kimber Ultra Carry II which will be my primary off duty once I am proficient with and have qualified with it.


----------



## FloridiaGunGuy

*Do I need to submit pictures??*

Are pictures required? Do I need to list by calibur, or is 116 a good answer?

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DWARREN123

A Glock 22RTF and a Glock 20SF. All I need. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

big dutchman said:


> buying handguns i a serious addiction, i don't think i will ever sit back and say "that's enough handguns for me". i'm not complaining though!


I believe that they put something addictive in Smith & Wesson wheel guns and Beretta pistols. I'm not complaining, either, but my wife is sure starting to!


----------



## matt_the_millerman

jakeleinen1 said:


> *New rule if your one of the 11 guys who has over 70+ handguns, take a picture of your entire collection and share some of that steel beauty to the world... 70 handguns thats oustanding*


Ya, i think if your one of the guys who has 70 + guns, you go by your own rules :mrgreen:.


----------



## caliperman

Only 5.


----------



## Tazman

Sig P229,Walther PPK/S,Ruger P95DC,Desert Eagle 44 auto mag,Glock 26,Ruger Single Six.

In the market for a 1911,just have to decide which one.STI looks nice but i might have Red Jacket make me one just so i can say im the only one in my county that has one


----------



## sgms

Not saying just exactly how many currently but it always seems to be 1 or 2 less then I want to have. That darn collection just seem to want to keep growing. Why not, I thinks there is still a little room left in one (or two)of the safes for another one (or three) maybe.


----------



## E46SC3

Currently I have 3 Sigs ... P220, P229 and a P239. My 4th Sig (a P238) will be coming home on Friday. 2 more Sigs, a Glock, a USP and a M&P are on my to get list. Then it's off to start my rifle collection.


----------



## Panther67

My guns: Ruger SP 101 2.5" barrel, SIG 226 9mm, Glock 23, S&W 586, Ruger P 345-should I break down and get the SR 1911?


----------



## prof_fate

2 for now....both target pistols.
Would like a SA wheelgun in 45 colt, the wife may want something soon and I've always wanted a 1911....


----------



## berettabone

Beretta 84fs Italian....Beretta 96....S&W Bodyguard, soon to be 96 inox......


----------



## reeves32

Since this is the semi-auto forum, 19 semi-auto pistols, but 23 total pistols:mrgreen:


----------



## Arqueous

I have two now.
Walther P22
Sig P220

Thinking about what is next? So many choices. The members who said it is like crack are wrong. Crack is a one drug. This is like an addict at a 24 hours drug store, so many great choices to get your next fix!!!!


----------



## PcolaIrish

Ummm... I have absolutely no firearms whatsoever. None.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

PcolaIrish said:


> Ummm... I have absolutely no firearms whatsoever. None.


LOL... i have 13,927 firearms.... they can keep right on looking till they find them all too. that should slow them down some


----------



## scooter

I buried I mean sold all but the one Im carrying when obumbler got elected king of the USSA


----------



## Ricky59

Kimber pro raptor 1911
Glock 21 
XDm 9mm..
Kahr PM9094N
Kahr P380


----------



## Ricky59

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> LOL... i have 13,927 firearms.... they can keep right on looking till they find them all too. that should slow them down some


How do you feed all them ammo ......


----------



## BearTaylor

spacedoggy said:


> +1 on that. Being older I have learned the hard way and will never sell my guns for needed cash. Everytime I got a collection together I would end up selling it due to lack of cash. When I think back I realize that I could of kept them and not take the lost. I hate to think what my past collection would be worth now, not only the price tag but the guns that I enjoyed so much. Don't sell, you will regret it in the future.


I've never sold or traded away a gun but I have given a few to family members. When it's time for me to depart this earth my family will be well armed.


----------



## Vector16

coolguy said:


> My GOD, 70+ guns? You can wage your very own guerilla warefare mate.


Its not how many guns you have chief, its how much amm you have for the guns you do have. I have 5 HG's and 4 rifles with 2 SGs. The great thing, I have 5,000 rounds for each one. I have other things too. I have a compound bow (75lb) with 150 arrows 3 fighting knives, 3 hunting knives, 3 sets throwing, a little TNT i picked up a few years ago in AZ. I could could probably wage a small war, I just need a few gas masks, clean suit, and and a few sound surpressors, oh ya, I need a couple fully auto AK's. Anyone want to bring me a couple, i live in CA, I can give you a couple bucks for the gas. LOL


----------



## TGeneC

I just hit 7, and there is a nice compact .380 for a steal I'm looking at. How many guns is enough guns????


One more than you already have, that's how many...


----------



## Vector16

TGeneC said:


> I just hit 7, and there is a nice compact .380 for a steal I'm looking at. How many guns is enough guns????
> 
> One more than you already have, that's how many...


I may beg to differ. I think the answer to that question is if you can get any ammo for the ones you have you probably have to many. I have at least 5K rounds per gun in my collection. If the supply dropps below that I will get back up to that amout per gun before getting another. I have 14,500 .45 ACP now, so I am in the market for a G21. I'll buy the additional 500 rounds on the day i pick up the new Glock. I am almost at the pint where i have enough 30/30 rounds to consider getting another as well.


----------



## SteveC

DRAEGER said:


> My collection grows an average of 2-3 pistols per year and 1-2 long guns. Perfer calibers in 17hmr, 22cal, 9mm, 38spl, 357mag, 45cal, 45long colt/410, 223. 7.62x39, 308, 30'06, 20gauge, 12gauge, 10gauge.


Why so picky about calibers? Try to spread out a little, get a little variety! LOL


----------



## SteveC

TGeneC said:


> I just hit 7, and there is a nice compact .380 for a steal I'm looking at. How many guns is enough guns????
> 
> One more than you already have, that's how many...


The correct number of guns is n+1, where n=the number you have.


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, this thread I started once upon a time is still floating around I see


----------



## kerrycork

I like this thread because here I see my addiction is not as serious as some. If I see something I like I buy it.If I tire of it I give it to one of my sons. Now I have only 16 handguns from .22 to .45 colt. Not planning to do anything about my addiction , I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I've actually migrated up one category since I originally started this thread


----------



## walts

1 but have my eye on a bunch.


----------



## clance

From the top, left then right:

1.) Mini Draco (future SBR)
2.) Custom CZ 75 D PCR
3.) ATI FX45 GI1911 (Cmdr)
4.) Springfield Armory 1911-A1 (Govt)
5.) Kahr TP-9 (First Model)
6.) Chiappa Rhino 200DS
7. ) S&W 642 (Lockless)


----------



## Easy_CZ

I lost all my guns in a tragic boating accident.


----------



## shotlady

Shipwreck said:


> Unless U can stop at only 1 - its like crack
> 
> EVerytime I think I am satisified w/ the guns I have and won't be needing another... That idea lasts MAYBE 1 month... Then its on to craving something else


me too. its a awesome affliction... and then you have to accessorize your new purchase.. hahaha! this is almost as much fun as motorcycles!


----------



## PistolChick86

This is just for handguns.. don't get me started on long guns...


----------



## PistolChick86

... And that's just me. My husband and I definitely enjoy our guns...


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

15 for me. 10 HK's, 2 caracals, 2glocks, and a Beretta.


----------



## had3nuf

Heres a few of them.


----------



## monkeyfist

Not to be a jerk, but what could you possibly do with 14,500 rounds of ammo? And that's just one caliber. Also, how do you afford all that ammo?

edit: I'm new to all of this. I haven't got my handgun permit yet, but in the process of getting one, so I have no idea what I'm talking about yet. But that much ammo does seem somewhat excessive.


----------



## 870ShellShucker




----------



## dondavis3

Several more than when I answered last year :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## 1911dude85

My wife and I collectively own about 10 handguns, we have 5 each.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

monkeyfist said:


> Not to be a jerk, but what could you possibly do with 14,500 rounds of ammo? And that's just one caliber. Also, how do you afford all that ammo?...


Not to be a jerk myself, but as a newbie, you have very little knowledge of how much practice ammunition one could eat up in a year of serious competition.
When I was competing seriously, I would easily use up 1,000 rounds in a weekend's practice. That could be about 12,000 rounds in a year, couldn't it?

How does one afford it?
By doing some serious reloading.
Using a Dillon progressive machine, I could easily crank out 1,000 rounds in an evening's work.
Back then, my cost worked out to 10¢ or 12¢ per reloaded round, once the machine's price had been amortized. (Nowadays I believe that the cost would be closer to 25¢ each.)


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Steve M1911A1 

My wife & my son & I shot a steel competition this weekend and shot 600 rounds between us.

If my other son didn't have to work it would have been 800 rounds.

:smt1099


----------



## berettabone

That's a damn fine collection of wheel guns......


had3nuf said:


> Heres a few of them.


----------



## Yankee Station

151, retired with income large enough to support my hobby.


----------



## RockyTopVA

5: .22, .380, 9mm, .45, .410/45lc


----------



## Texican89

1 first one this weekend.


----------



## sandman

Easy_CZ said:


> I lost all my guns in a tragic boating accident.


wow, that sucks!! why were your guns in a boat? did you live on a house boat?


----------



## Happypuppy

2 a g 19 and 26


----------



## KMX

More on the way of course ;0)


----------



## mustang652

Currently have 5:
1-22lr
2-380s
1-9mm
1-45


----------



## Todd

sandman said:


> wow, that sucks!! why were your guns in a boat? did you live on a house boat?


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Tip

Possibly a few more than the government knows about -- we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Gorris

I only own one gun at this time but am looking at purchasing another one here very shortly. There are so many guns that I like on the market to only own one


----------



## borris

Only Have 5 H.G. But Might Stop After I find My Wildey 45 Win Mag With a 10".


----------



## Nanuk

I 14, but 2 belong to the wife and one the daughter. In all fairness half of the are 22's.

I guess now I understand, not agree but understand how the wife cam be critical when I want to buy more. "But honey.........I don't have one of those......"


----------



## Kemosabe

Right now I have two S&Ws... Model 642 stainless and M&P .40c. I have a Sig P238 on hold and should be picking it up soon.


----------



## Cwcoolcow

Let me Czech:
CZ 75B
CZ 2075 RAMI
CZ 83
CZ 70
CZ 52
CZ 24

How may is that? Whoa, wish I hadn't counted....now I know I need more!


----------



## RadarContact

Just one, my first handgun (and I'm 47), an FNH FNX-9. 

I've owned it for 4 days and totally I LOVE it...(so why do I keep browsing for additional guns on the Internet...?). Uh oh.


----------



## silver03gt

I don't have any right now but hope to get one in a couple weeks.


----------



## hof8231

Bought my first handgun last Wednesday and I now have 3. I feel like I'm nowhere near done...even in this calendar year


----------



## silver03gt

Well now I can contribute to this thread. Just bought my XDs today.


----------



## 1911dude85

4.
Beretta 92A1
Remington R1 1911
Ruger Speed Six .357 Magnum
Ruger LC9


----------



## acepilot

Shipwreck said:


> OK, because of the limited choices on the last poll, I decided to start another with more options


You still need another option..."Not enough!" :smt082


----------



## BlueLineFish

I havent counted in a while. I am over 30 though


----------



## FloridaGuy

Well since Sept 2012 I am at 11 handguns currently. Currently I am lookig at adding a S&W .460V to the collection as soon as I can locate one with a 5" barrel.

Uberti 1873 Cattleman (Replica) in .45 Colt
S&W Govenor .45ACP/.45 Long Colt and .410
S&W Model 629 .44 Magnum 4"Barrel
Kimber 1911 Super Carry Pro HD .45acp
Ruger SP101 .357 Mag 3" Barrel
Ruger GP100 .357 Mag
M&P .40 Full Size
M&P 9mm Full Size
M&P 9c
M&P 22
Desert Eagle .50AE


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

Homer Simpson: "I want a horn here, here and HERE! You can never find one when you're angry!"

Cannon


----------



## momtotwo

Just handguns, 7 but long rifles, all together between my sweet husband and I, we have a total of around 40 firearms. Not sure the exact number...We just got a new rifle a week or so ago and a new handgun in on the list for this summer...my birthday


----------



## Huckleberry44

24 pistols.

Mostly Colts (8) and S&Ws (6). Have a Kimber, Browning, Ruger (2), NAA, Glock (2), U.S.F.A and American Western Arms. Also have a Stoeger Luger .22LR.


----------



## BigCityChief

14 - Ruger SR22; S&W M&P .22; Beretta 87 Cheetah; Ruger MK III 4;S&W Bodyguard .380; Bersa Thunder Combat; Beretta 84 FS; S&W 5946; S&W 3953 TSW; Ruger LC9; Beretta 9MM PX4 F; .40 S&W Shield; .45 SA XDs, .45 S&W M&P.


----------



## Tip

At least one more than I had yesterday!!


----------



## BigCityChief

BigCityChief said:


> 14 - Ruger SR22; S&W M&P .22; Beretta 87 Cheetah; Ruger MK III 4;S&W Bodyguard .380; Bersa Thunder Combat; Beretta 84 FS; S&W 5946; S&W 3953 TSW; Ruger LC9; Beretta 9MM PX4 F; .40 S&W Shield; .45 SA XDs, .45 S&W M&P.


Update; 16 - felt the need for a wheelie or two - picked up a Ruger LCR 22 for plinking and a Uberti 1873 "El Patron" in .357 Magnum for cowboy shooting.


----------



## TheDC

Four right now,but my like most of you,I have a birthday this year,LOL! (I've already been hinting at a .44 Magnum,or something in 454 Casull  )

Taurus Model 608 .357 Magnum 6.5"
EAA Windicator .357 Magnum 2"
Smith & Wesson SD40VE .40 semi-auto
Kel-Tec P11 9mm Kugar compact semi-auto


----------



## paratrooper

Not sure if I responded to this poll or not, and right now, I'm just too lazy to go thru the pages and check.

Having said that, I own way more than I'll ever need. But, that isn't going to stop me from acquiring more. :mrgreen:


----------



## prof_fate

Do you shoot, collect or hoard?

I shoot.
XDm 9 comp - idpa
MP9 - PPC
SW 686 snubby - PPC snubby class.

rifles...22lr bolt w./ scope, 22 semi w/o scope at the moment (practice for the garand) and MP15-22. Each for CMP rimfire sporter, each is a different class. Also they're useful for pests in the yard (rabbits, groundhogs, etc)
M1 Garand, for CMP Garand
marlin 336 in 30-30 for deer hunting.
The only guns I have 'for fun' are my rossi 92 in 357 and the 22lr bolt I've had since I was 18.

Temptations...M1 Carbine in 9mm...an AR platform for long range competition, but to be competitive you gotta go high end.
Had a 22 pistol but it had no use, served no purpose, so it went bye bye.


----------



## Tip

prof_fate said:


> Do you shoot, collect or hoard?


YES! -- oh wait, you mean them as separate things????


----------



## Shipwreck

Man, after 6 years, this thread is still going. I'm admittedly not in the same category as I once was when I first voted. I imagine that many others are in the same boat....


----------



## prof_fate

Tip said:


> YES! -- oh wait, you mean them as separate things????


ROFL!
At the club there many guys that own 100 guns, 200 maybe.
One I spend time with often comes with 10 or 15 in the trunk of his car to play with. 45 1911s? He has 5 that I've seen. M1 Garand? 2. M1 carbine? 1. 686 SW? 3. Plus a couple of 44mags. I've seen 5 22lr pistols. Desert Eagle in 50AE? Of course. I've not seen him with a 9mm, but I know he's talked of having 2 - his brother has 8 that I know of, plus 45s, multile 357s, a .223 pistol, 4 ruger Mk 22 pistols of one kind or another.

Do they shoot them? I guess - i've shot most of them (after PPC season is over the toys come out to play).

I wondered how anyone can afford it, then I realized if you don't have a car payment - but can afford one - then you can spend $500/month on guns without issue.

I'd rather use what I own, and if I have more money than that I'll spend it on other things - like a new truck, maybe a boar hunt, go compete at camp perry, just plain old shoot more, better reloading gear...liquor, women...


----------



## Paul1954

Why, why, why...... once you buy your first Sig you just have to go back and get another and another....... it's an addiction!!! One I hope they never find a cure for.


----------



## Meister

Looks like I'm pretty close to average in the 14+%.


----------



## FrankBrady

Well, I USED to have a lot of them--until the house burned down and my boat sank.

:smt083


----------



## oak1971

Somewhere around 20 now, I haven't counted lately.


----------



## paratrooper

All I know is that when counting, I run out of fingers and toes to count on. :mrgreen:


----------



## ejfalvo

According to my wife, 3.....according to me 6 and growing...........


----------



## Steve M1911A1

ejfalvo said:


> According to my wife, 3.....according to me 6...


What?
Your gat's had gittens?
(with thanks to Groucho Marx)



ejfalvo said:


> and growing...........


...And they're well-fed, too?


----------



## Doublea17

I just stared my collection in Dec 12 and have 5 and still don't own a wheel gun it is on the list of guns to get


----------



## Vector16

I just got another one a week ago. I picked up a RIA 1911 tactical in .45.
I have heard so much about them and how they stand their own ground with Colt, S&W, Kimber etc at 1/3 the price so I thought that I would check them out. I did some mods to make it more like the GI model. The ambi safe and the FL guide rod had to go and I put other grips on. Its a tack driver just like the $1500+ 1911s but I paid $500 and it has a lifetime warranty. Can't beat that.


----------



## JasonPX

I have a few....

Beretta 92A1 (9mm) 
Beretta 96A1 (.40) 
Beretta Nano (9mm) 
Beretta PX4 Storm Type C (.40)
Browning High Power Mark III (9mm) 
Browning High Power Standard (9mm) 
CZ 75B Matte Stainless (9mm)
CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical (.40) 
Dan Wesson Pointman Seven (.45) 
FN FNX-40 (.40) 
Glock G17 Gen 4 (9mm) 
Glock G27 Gen 3 (.40)
H&K HK45 (.45) 
H&K P2000 SK (.40) 
H&K P30 (.40) 
Kimber Custom II (.45) 
Kimber Solo (9mm) 
Ruger LC9 (9mm) 
Ruger SR1911 4" (.45) 
Ruger SR22 (.22) 
Ruger SR40 (.40) 
Ruger SR40c (.40) 
Ruger SR45 (.45) 
S&W M&P 40 (.40) 
S&W M&P Shield 40 (.40) 
Sig Sauer P220 (.40) 
Sig Sauer P224 (.40) 
Sig Sauer P226 (.40) 
Sig Sauer P229 (.40) 
Sig Sauer P938 (9mm) 
Springfield EMP (.40) 
Springfield XD40 4" (.40) 
Springfield XD(M) 4.5" (.45) 
Springfield XDs (.45)
Stoeger Cougar (.40) 
Walther PPQ M2 (9mm) 
Walther PPS (.40)


----------



## Vector16

JasonPX said:


> I have a few....
> 
> Beretta 92A1 (9mm)
> Beretta 96A1 (.40)
> Beretta Nano (9mm)
> Beretta PX4 Storm Type C (.40)
> Browning High Power Mark III (9mm)
> Browning High Power Standard (9mm)
> CZ 75B Matte Stainless (9mm)
> CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical (.40)
> Dan Wesson Pointman Seven (.45)
> FN FNX-40 (.40)
> Glock G17 Gen 4 (9mm)
> Glock G27 Gen 3 (.40)
> H&K HK45 (.45)
> H&K P2000 SK (.40)
> H&K P30 (.40)
> Kimber Custom II (.45)
> Kimber Solo (9mm)
> Ruger LC9 (9mm)
> Ruger SR1911 4" (.45)
> Ruger SR22 (.22)
> Ruger SR40 (.40)
> Ruger SR40c (.40)
> Ruger SR45 (.45)
> S&W M&P 40 (.40)
> S&W M&P Shield 40 (.40)
> Sig Sauer P220 (.40)
> Sig Sauer P224 (.40)
> Sig Sauer P226 (.40)
> Sig Sauer P229 (.40)
> Sig Sauer P938 (9mm)
> Springfield EMP (.40)
> Springfield XD40 4" (.40)
> Springfield XD(M) 4.5" (.45)
> Springfield XDs (.45)
> Stoeger Cougar (.40)
> Walther PPQ M2 (9mm)
> Walther PPS (.40)


You are my hero. Lets go to the range . I'll bring 
Glock 17
glock 21
Glock 22
Glock 20
Colt 1911 WWII
RIA 1911 
LLama 1911
S&W Sigma 40 ve
Ruger GP100
Ruger SP101
Beretta M9A1
PPK38
M&P 45
Kimber Desert Warrior 45 1911
Hi-Point c9
Hi-Point 4095TS
Savage 111 30-06
Savage .243
Mossberg 500 12ga
JP Sauer 16ga SbS
Marlin 30-30
SIG 226 .40
Govener .45/.410
M&P 9
Colt 1853 I think SA revolver.
M&P 15 - 22
S&W .500
Ruger Super RedHawk .44

AND I'll Bring 500 rounds for each. If you do the same we'll have a great day.


----------



## JasonPX

Vector16 said:


> You are my hero. Lets go to the range . I'll bring
> Glock 17
> glock 21
> Glock 22
> Glock 20
> Colt 1911 WWII
> RIA 1911
> LLama 1911
> S&W Sigma 40 ve
> Ruger GP100
> Ruger SP101
> Beretta M9A1
> PPK38
> M&P 45
> Kimber Desert Warrior 45 1911
> Hi-Point c9
> Hi-Point 4095TS
> Savage 111 30-06
> Savage .243
> Mossberg 500 12ga
> JP Sauer 16ga SbS
> Marlin 30-30
> SIG 226 .40
> Govener .45/.410
> M&P 9
> Colt 1853 I think SA revolver.
> M&P 15 - 22
> S&W .500
> Ruger Super RedHawk .44
> 
> AND I'll Bring 500 rounds for each. If you do the same we'll have a great day.


LOL, sounds like a plan. The joy of gun addiction...


----------



## Easy_CZ

Between 6 and 600.


----------



## Vector16

JasonPX said:


> LOL, sounds like a plan. The joy of gun addiction...


Thats just the ones I have 2K + rounds of ammo for. I would not shoot anything that I had less ammo than that. What would I do in case of emerency like some dumb sjet breaking into my house and ignoring all the "this is probably a bad idea" signs?


----------



## BigCityChief

I now admit to at least 26 handguns and 3 rifles.


----------



## chuckscap

I only have five ... (just bought the fifth one)

Springfield V16
Ruger Mk 3
Glock G36
S&W M&P 9mm
Springfield Professional


----------



## budrock56

S&W 686 4" 
Browning BDA 380
Beretta 92fs
Kimber Pro Raptor II
S&W 1911SC
S&W Model 10
Springfield Armory Trophy Match
S&W Shield
S&W M&P 9c


----------



## Raylan

I just started my collection, but I came out of the gate pretty hard. I own 2 handguns that I purchased a month apart. My first was a Sig Sauer SP 2022 (9mm) and my new addition is a HK USP compact (.40). I see either a Kimber or an Ed Brown 1911 in my future. :smt082


----------



## Kennydale

It bums me out to only have one.


----------



## JordanDebes

Kennydale said:


> It bums me out to only have one.


Beware the man that has only one gun. Not discrediting or saying I don't have ambitions to own many but I would say how many you have is not as important as how proficient you are with the ones that you own. I have two pistols Beretta 92fs and a Px4 C plus a couple of shotguns - Remington 870 Tactical Express and a Benelli Montefeltro.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy, 

I have 24 handguns total. 

I buy 'em and keep 'em, they slowly add up. 

I usually buy a couple at one time, even go a year of two without buying anything. 

For example, in 2005, I bought 1, 2006: 4; 2007: 2; 2008: 0; 2009: 1; 2010: 3; 2011: 0; 2012: 1; 2013: 0.


----------



## Tennjed

26

AMT Backup 380
Beretta PX4
Beretta 84
Beretta bobcat
Baby Browning
Cobra 9mm Derringer 
Colt Detective Special
Glock 19
H&R 949
MPA protector 380
Makarov 380
NAA Mini 22lr
Norinco TT Olympia 
Remington R1 1911
Ruger MKIII
Ruger LCR 22
Ruger Redhawk 45colt
Ruger Security Six
Ruger Vaquero 45colt
Ruger New Modek vaquero 357mag
Sig p290
Sig P522
S&W 5906
S&W 617
Taurus 24/7 45acp
Taurus 617 357mag

The next 4 on the list are from companies I do not own (yet)

Walther PPK
Kimber Rimfire Target
CZ (not sure which one yet)
XDS


----------



## BigCityChief

BigCityChief said:


> I now admit to at least 26 handguns and 3 rifles.


Now at an even 30 for pistols/revolvers - holding at 3 for rifles - all 3 are bolt guns.


----------



## ccrighter

BigCityChief said:


> Now at an even 30 for pistols/revolvers - holding at 3 for rifles - all 3 are bolt guns.


Not saying, though I'm sure the Feds know. They (ok, more than one) are on record as I bought them all legally.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## 45

I have two a 1911 & my papaw S&W model 10 .38 Special I plan on buying a S&W M&P 9 & another 1911 probley A Colt XSE .


----------



## bubbinator

none of your business Obama!


----------



## klind45

7 at this time a s&w mod.439,19,66,686,15,colt combat elite,and a browning buckmark.


----------



## dondavis3

@ klind45

Nice collection 

You gotta try the S&W M&P line - it is great

:smt1099


----------



## Garyshome

Hah I'm in the majority. I feel good about that.


----------



## Gruesome

I own three: Smith & Wesson Model 66 revolver, Ruger SR1911, FN FNX-40. I want a total of four - I want to ditch the FNX and replace it with some other modern hi-capacity gun (I'm into CZs at the moment - shame I can't get my hands on any of them around here) and get a small .22 pistol like a Ruger SR22. Once I get that collection together I think I can be done.


----------



## donk123

have 5(for now). always happy with what i got for about a month and then i must have more.
s&w M&p .45
beretta 96a1
glock g19 gen4
walther pk380
ruger 22/45 lite

currently researching for another 9mm. any suggestions?


----------



## dondavis3

@ donk123

You can't beat S&W M&P's - they are excellent guns.

Springfield XDm's

Sig Sauer P226 or P229

CZ P09 Duty or P07

We are very lucky today - lots of high quality guns around.

:smt1099


----------



## flashovr89

I have 4 Smith & Wesson (2 M&P 9mm, M&P 40c, 3913) Sig Sauer (P229), Ruger (Mk3, 22-45), Kahr (PM9) 
Not a fan of the PM9 right now, having problems with it...Itching to add a revolver, have to put more rounds through the PM9 and break it in before I decide whether or not to keep it. If I keep it then I'll most likely start looking for a .357 in a revolver or if I get rid of the PM9.... Then I'll be looking for a replacement concealed carry piece along the lines of a chiefs special etc.


----------



## flashovr89

I love the M&P's...have always been a Smith guy. But, right out of the box the most accurate one I have is the Sig Sauer 229. Bought it for my sons to practice on when they're home on leave from the Coast Guard. The CG carries it, was extremely disappointed when my kids told me how little they go to the range to shoot. (Both are/ were on duty stations that board ships and they carry) they shoot so infrequently and if they don't "qualify" they lose their sidearm until they do but (in one's case) still have to go do boardings. Sorry, not comfortable having him in a situation where he can't defend himself if need be, so....I bought the Sig mainly so they can practice on leave and I ended up really liking that weapon, heavy little beast but real nice. Sorry for the rant....lol, that goes up my butt.


----------



## Ratpacker

:drooling::drooling:
I have some vintage, safe queens. I still have the first handgun, that I bought.
I'm not as interested in handguns, in general, anymore. Although , one that I must have is a _SIG P-227.
Can't wait much longer....to get one.....Hoping they get to the distributors , soon._


----------



## borris

I Don't Care To Admit To Anything And Don't Care What The Video Shows ! It's Not Me !! :watching:


----------



## hillman

5 semiautos, 3 single action revolvers. One for each hand.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

hillman said:


> 5 semiautos, 3 single action revolvers. One for each hand.


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :watching:


----------



## EvilTwin

At my age I have lots of toys.. and lots of tools...
Bill aka ET


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Not enough. I keep wanting 1, 2, or 3 more.


----------



## spooler41

Grusome, four handguns is a good start,but rarely the end of it. 
Good luck with your future purchases,and have fun.

.........................Jack


----------



## jeager106

I'd bet I have 70 total or real close to it. Firearms, not just handguns.
I have 5 ARs, 3 are 5.56 and I have 8K rounds of PMC & Lake City ammo for them.
I bought before the Great Panick and before prices got stupid.
I have 3K of .45 a.c.p., 1500 9mm, about 1K of .40 and about 14K assorted 22 l.r.
Some people say I'm obessive/compulsive. They are absolutely right! I am and intend to keep induging myslef in my disorder.:mrgreen:
It is MY disorder, I earned it, so I can endulge me anytime I want.


----------



## gunguy

Theres no such thing as too many handguns, or any gun, in my humble opinion :smt1099

-----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## Darthvader

I have 4 and counting.


----------



## donk123

fortunate enough to get a sig 226 enhanced elite 9mm. most grips were too big for my smallish hands, not this one. wanted this in a .40cal, but they do have a high bore axis. save the next .40 for a SA or CZ. nothing but love for now


----------



## PT111Pro

It's difficoult to answer.
I have in the house 11 guns. But!
I shoot only 5 of them. 6 are just guns that I have. I have my grandpas Walther PPK 7.65, and his Walther P-38. I have my Fathers Walther PPK 7.65 and his 9mm Mauser. Than I have my PPK and my Walther P-1 That are my 2 first guns. They are keept like new but I shoot them real seldom. The girls in the house shoot my PPK for a little while untill I bought them the Bersas.

So how many guns do I have. 5 or 11 thats the question.


----------



## ybnorml

Browning .22 semi auto
RG .38 revolver
XDm 9mm
XDm .40cal
HiPoint .45cal

Either invest the loose change in my RoadGlide or pistols and ammo !!!!!


----------



## terrysillik

Stoeger cougar in 40cal. Beretta 84 in 380, beretta 92F compact, and a 92S both in 9MM.


----------



## budrock56

S&W 686 4"
S&W 1911 SC
S&W Sheild
S&W 9
S&W Model 10
Sig P226
Beretta 92fs
Kimber Eclipse
Kimber Pro Raptor II
Springfield Trophy Match
Dan Wesson CCO 45 cal.
Glock 17 Gen 4
Ruger SP 101
Browning BDA 380

That's 14....so far


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

One at the moment but the most I ever had at once was 4 and I've had about 30 of them. I'm only 21 though...


----------



## pblanc

Three Berettas (92FS, mini-Cougar 8000D, mini-Cougar 8040F), one Stoeger (Cougar 8045), one Springfield Armory model 1911 .45 ACP, one "Walther" (Umarex) P-22, one Ruger GP100 .357 Magnum DA revolver.

But I feel a Sig P320 .45 ACP purchase coming on.


----------



## Greybeard

A S&W M&P-9, Beretta PX-4 (9mm), Ruger Mark III .22, and a Taurus 738 .380. Probably will have a Ruger lc9-s pro soon.


----------



## lewwallace

This was last [email protected] a local show(wv). Thats 48 Webleys in ne spot! Got well, and have purchased 6 since then! Probably 'nother dozen non-webleys, soooo closing in on 90!!!!


----------



## kjcman

I have a Ruger MK1 that my Father gave me for my birthday some years back and a Taurus PT845.

On the nonworking side I have a WW1 era original Ruby gun. It's a little .25 that was made by the Spanish for the French military officers. I won't fire it as the ejector is bad and there's probably a whole host of things wrong with it besides that. The last time I know it was used was when my Dad used it to shoot a guy who tried to mug my Mother back in the early 70's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

kjcman said:


> ...I have a WW1 era original Ruby gun. It's a little .25...The last time I know it was used was when my Dad used it to shoot a guy who tried to mug my Mother back in the early 70's.


So, after that shot had been fired, did the mugger beat your father up, or did he just walk away muttering to himself? :smt033


----------



## kjcman

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So, after that shot had been fired, did the mugger beat your father up, or did he just walk away muttering to himself? :smt033


My Dad pulled the gun. The guy turned to run and my Dad shot him in the back of the leg. Of course this was the early 70's in Kansas City where that kind of behavior was considered generous, in that he didn't pump a whole clip into the dirty Hippie.


----------



## Greybeard

GAS. Gun, Acquisition, Syndrome. My problem is that I have multiple GAS problems. (G)uns, (G)uitars, Camera (G)ear, keeps me broke.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GAS is a problem of advancing age.
I had GAS for many years, but now it seems to be cured.

When I got past my mid-70s, I begin thinking that I really have not much more use for yet another gun.
And thus, my GAS has passed.


----------



## PT111Pro

Since today 2 more guns are in the house. Just saying.


----------



## OldManMontgomery

With some pride - bordering on sinful - I'm in that top group. But I'm sixty-five years old and some of these I've had for forty plus years. 

I have a basic rule for how many guns and books to own. If I have room for another one, I don't have enough.


----------



## Someone

Been collecting for about 6 months and this is what I managed so far...

1. Wilson Combat Tactical Elite .45
2. Wilson Combat Stealth .45
3. Sig 226 X5 lightweight 9mm My Favorite! 
4. Dan Wesson ECO 9mm
5. Sig 229 Elite .40
6. Sig 250 9mm
7. XDSC 9mm
8. XDS 4" 9mm
9. H&R Sportsman revolver .22
10. Sig 238 .380 My carry gun.


----------



## Shipwreck

Someone said:


> Been collecting for about 6 months and this is what I managed so far...
> 
> 1. Wilson Combat Tactical Elite .45
> 2. Wilson Combat Stealth .45
> 3. Sig 226 X5 lightweight 9mm My Favorite!
> 4. Dan Wesson ECO 9mm
> 5. Sig 229 Elite .40
> 6. Sig 250 9mm
> 7. XDSC 9mm
> 8. XDS 4" 9mm
> 9. H&R Sportsman revolver .22
> 10. Sig 238 .380 My carry gun.


Damn nice collection!


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I have paired it down to five. Three 9mm's, one .40 S&W, and one .380 ACP. I still need to get a .45 ACP though...maybe someday. :numbchuck:


----------



## boatdoc173

Wanted to answer--LOTS lol


----------



## boatdoc173

tony pasley said:


> The joys of collecting, I will always be 1 short of what I want for my collection.


BIG difference between WANTS and NEEDS--my wifes favorite ? = how many guns do you NEED? answer 2 or 3--it depends-- use mostly striker fired for defense--love the Walther PPq, CCP, HK vp ( and glock 19

per WANTS--too many to list -- need more safes--ha ha ha


----------



## Shipwreck

Too bad I can't change my vote. I am in a new category now


----------



## DJ Niner

Same here; I'm guessing we're both on the far right "tail" of the curve... :mrgreen:


----------



## Spike12

I started out by telling my wife that I was sticking to the 'classic' calibers and getting two of everything because we have two grandsons. Knowing how hard it might be to get guns when they come age, it seemed like a good idea. So, two .45acp, 357/38, 5.56, 308, .22lr handgun & rifles, 12ga, 20ga, etc. One for each, they could pick. 

Ya, we'll say that now with 24 guns and counting (not to mention a few 9mm and various 'upgrades' and 'non' classic calibers)


----------



## Kennydale

Guns????? Never heard of them


----------



## Gabby

How about none of your darn business.
That's like asking me how much money I have in the bank,
or how many mistresses I have.
if I knew you personally I might tell you 
in private, but not on a forum open to the whole
world!
It's kind of like carrying concealed you really don't want everyone to know now do you?
Gabby


----------



## dcowles

I'm always 4 short!


----------



## berettatoter

Not enough. Sigh. :smt083


----------



## LAGNAF

None I had a terrible boating accident.


----------



## dakota1911

Not enough yet.


----------



## lewwallace

60+! Always just one shy of; "I'm done!!" Here's 47!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

lewwallace said:


> 60+! Always just one shy of; "I'm done!!" Here's 47!
> View attachment 1706


Yeah, but they're all British... :yawinkle:

Truth: It's a lovely collection. But you are buying, right? Not selling? It would be a shame to break-up that huge rugby team of yours.


----------



## berettatoter

dakota1911 said:


> Not enough yet.


Me either! :smt033


----------



## Montogo

all ways some new one to try out, 3 new ones last month, Cars and Guns. Boys and there toys, but she says only one wife. So game on for guns and cars.


----------



## PDX1953

I've purchased these & 9 rifles since early 2013. 

Bear Creek Arsenal	AR-15 10.5" .223 Wylde
Bear Creek Arsenal	AR-15 7.5" .223 Wylde
Beretta 84 .380
Beretta 70S .380
Beretta 70S .22
Bersa	Thunder .22
Colt Government MKIV	.380
GSG 922 .22 (1911 Commander)
GSG 1911 .22 (Full size)
Glock	26 9mm
Ruger	SR9c 9mm
Ruger	LCP	.380
Sig Sauer	Mosquito .22
Springfield Compact Range Officer 1911 9mm
S&W 36 Chief's Special	.38 Spl
S&W 34 .22
S&W 637 .38 Spl +P

The 10.5" AR-15 will be converted via Form 1 to a SBR & may end up in a rack in the front seat. The AR pistols have flash hider/diverters & without the diverter the muzzle flash is pretty awesome. I've only shot a few rounds that way & the heat blast on my face was 'interesting.'

I just bought (haven't even fired) the 9mm 1911 and it'll end up being my EDC, replacing the Glock 26.

Five more handguns aren't listed because I gave four of them to my son & grandson & I sold one. It was a 9mm Hi-Point I bought on sale for $129 just to sell for profit. I made $1.00 so I'm proud because in years past I've lost money on guns. Now, I'm in a position to buy w/o having to sell something else. Everything will eventually be passed to my two sons.


----------



## RobertS

I currently have two. Both are 9mm Walther PPQs.

I'm looking at a smaller, C&C weapon for EDC.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

3 handguns so far:

Walther PPQ M2 (9mm)

Glock 26 (9mm)

Girsan MC1911 (45 ACP)

I have an assortment of rifles though. 22s up through my mega-modded Mosin-Nagant.

I want more handguns though. So many I want, so little money to spend on them.


----------



## DLYskes1976

5, 3 Glock's a 19, 22, and 21..a Sig 1911 .45acp, and a taurus pt111 g2


----------



## RugerLuger

Four, but I just bought another safe :mrgreen:
OK, 5. Added a Kimber Ultra Aegis II Range next week
Now I'm done


----------



## Craigh

I answered 30-40 and that may be a little light. Moreover, it doesn't count I gave away almost 60 to grandkids, kids, brothers, my son in law and a couple of close friends. As I get older and am in poor health, I decided to begin divesting myself of some of my treasures to where I know they will be most appreciated. I'm thinking, if I died, they'd probably be mostly sold off, the money going into the estate.


----------



## ifithitu

I have 24 handgun,my goal was 20...Just goes to show you should never but yourself in a box! ijs:drinkers:


----------



## Craigh

ifithitu said:


> I have 24 handgun,my goal was 20...Just goes to show you should never but yourself in a box! ijs:drinkers:


Ewww I'd never want to butt myself in a box. Must be a Kentucky thing. ;-)


----------



## Oldhand

I only have five, can't tell how many I will end up with.


----------



## 9mmskng

Not enough!


----------



## Blackhawkman

Need more! Got Ammo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter

9mmskng said:


> Not enough!


Yup, kinda how I feel.


----------



## corneileous

Almost two years ago I didn't have one, just an air rifle and a .22 rifle. Now, this is what I have. Starting with the Beretta Storm .40, the Ruger LC9S, NAA Pug .22 Magnum and the latest, the Sig P220 10mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greybeard

I know a guy, (we all do) that has been buying guns for 50 years and has never sold any of them. He has over 300 handguns, rifles, and shotguns. His wife thinks he's nuts.


----------



## Blackhawkman

N/A is my response!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranckTheKing

Only two for now


----------



## AZdave

I tend to buy one every time the "Ban all guns" chant starts.
The weapon may be new or used, but it is new for me.:smt171
But I have lost count. :draw:


----------



## Craigh

corneileous said:


> Almost two years ago I didn't have one, just an air rifle and a .22 rifle. Now, this is what I have. Starting with the Beretta Storm .40, the Ruger LC9S, NAA Pug .22 Magnum and the latest, the Sig P220 10mm.


Pal, you are severely short on magazines, especially that Sig.



AZdave said:


> I tend to buy one every time the "Ban all guns" chant starts.
> The weapon may be new or used, but it is new for me.:smt171
> But I have lost count. :draw:


Me too. When that chant goes up, I buy a new, for me, gun or more as well as magazines and ammo. With this latest ban the guns chanting, I bought a gun, maybe 5 new magazines, and did an inventory on ammo. I decided to stock up on some of my actual hunting ammo as well as practice and defensive stuff. I bought quite a few boxes of 30-30 for my Marlin and Winchester lever guns, as an example as well as a few boxes of 243 Win and 270 Win. The same for .357 Mag and 44 Mag as well as a load of 22 Long Rifle.That rimfire stuff was on sale from Cheaper than Dirt in Winchester Super-X High Velocity 40 grn HP and I nearly doubled my stored amount which is mostly CCI. So far, that Winchester stuff has been flawless. Winchester has been quite reasonable lately. I used to never buy it.

I'm also going to be getting a new bolt action rifle. I'd planned on the Mossberg MVP Thunder Ranch, but have decided on the Ruger American Ranch instead. It's a little less expensive and set up the way I want it. The reviews seem a little better too with some reporting feeding problems with the Mossberg using an AR Mag. The Ruger will also use an AR magazine, but there's not been reported issues. The AR Mag version is brand new, though. I won't need to stock up on new mags for it. That's why I'm not considering Savage. I like the threaded barrel as well.

I've read if you clean up the free floated barrel you can get that nice barrel to sub-MOA. Then use some Flitz polishing compound on the bolt, opening and closing it a few hundred times will make it butter smooth like a more expensive bolt action. Should make a nice defensive longer range rifle with a decent scope.


----------



## corneileous

Craigh said:


> Pal, you are severely short on magazines...



I thought I had a little too many....



> ...especially that Sig.


Just finally got two more in. They were on backorder, even from Sig themselves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh

corneileous said:


> I thought I had a little too many....
> 
> Just finally got two more in. They were on backorder, even from Sig themselves.


To each their own. My minimum limit is generally six per handgun and ten per rifle. If you want to let some rest, then a couple more. I'm short on my PPQ with only five. I will add one more. My 1911 models have more than 15 magazines so I can rest some. I think I have 6 or 7 per gun for my Shield and mouse guns. I think I have 7 for my newer P220. Unfortunately, I have only two for my older European P220 and can't find more. They don't interchange. I love that old P220/Browning Import. That's just my opinion.


----------



## BigHead

Right now, I am down to one, but I have had as many as 5 at a time.


----------



## BigHead

corneileous said:


> Almost two years ago I didn't have one, just an air rifle and a .22 rifle. Now, this is what I have. Starting with the Beretta Storm .40, the Ruger LC9S, NAA Pug .22 Magnum and the latest, the Sig P220 10mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Darn good selection that you have there.


----------



## corneileous

Craigh said:


> To each their own. My minimum limit is generally six per handgun and ten per rifle. If you want to let some rest, then a couple more. I'm short on my PPQ with only five. I will add one more. My 1911 models have more than 15 magazines so I can rest some. I think I have 6 or 7 per gun for my Shield and mouse guns. I think I have 7 for my newer P220. Unfortunately, I have only two for my older European P220 and can't find more. They don't interchange. I love that old P220/Browning Import. That's just my opinion.


I've never really given it too much thought on letting the springs relax from time to time as I've only heard mixed opinions about them but whether or not any given magazines actually fair better being allowed to relax, I guess isn't a bad thing. I might get at least one more for the P220 before they go on backorder again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous

BigHead said:


> Darn good selection that you have there.


Thank you. Although I really probly should update the my pic considering I finally came to my senses and better-engineered the adapter for the Streamlight Laser/flash light combo that's on the Sig, to fit properly on the Beretta since it's my nightstand gun.

Because of the placement of the slot on the Picatinny rail on the Storm, the laser/flashlight mounted too far forward from the trigger guard so I took it off and put it on the Sig. Now it fits almost perfect after I whipped out the cordless Dremel and modified the little plastic rail adapter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shipwreck

Bump for an old thread....

And, you can change your vote if you voted already...


----------



## BigHead

BigHead said:


> Right now, I am down to one, but I have had as many as 5 at a time.


I am up to 3 pistols now.


----------



## Belt Fed

At least 2.

😁


----------



## Javbike

I am 67 I own 7 hand guns I thinking in 2023 I am slowing down I am going to try not to buy one next year


----------



## Stealth .45

Yikes... this poll has made me realize how many I have, which is 44, and 45 is on order.
I probably had 55+ at one point, but I've sold or traded many of my polymer striker fires.

** *I had to edit... I found 2 more that I had forgotten about 😬


----------



## Shipwreck

Stealth .45 said:


> Yikes... this poll has made me realize how many I have, which is 42, and 43 is on order.
> I probably had 55+ at one point, but I've sold or traded many of my polymer striker fires.


----------



## HenryFortune

Do you mean before or after the boating accident?


----------

